# Awating CO for 489 Family Sponsored Visa



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Is there any one who lodged 489 Family Sponsored visa on Feb 2013.

Lodged visa: 489 FS on 7th Feb 2013
Points: 65
Co: Not yet Assigned (Waiting!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey EevBang.. We got invitation to apply for 489 (family sponsored) but we are currently preparing the documents... Hoping to apply soon.. Our sponsor is my husband's first cousin. what about u?


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Hey EevBang.. We got invitation to apply for 489 (family sponsored) but we are currently preparing the documents... Hoping to apply soon.. Our sponsor is my husband's first cousin. what about u?


Hello Yas.Ho,

Glad to know u got invitation . I have been sponsored by my bro.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats great. So are u going alone or is ur family with u? For us, my husband is the primary applicant, me and our 1 year old daughter. We are expecting baby number 2 in May..  
Hey, since u have applied for the visa, can u help me out with a few questions please?
Have you submitted form 80 and form 1221 or are u gonna wait for the CO to ask for them?


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Thats great. So are u going alone or is ur family with u? For us, my husband is the primary applicant, me and our 1 year old daughter. We are expecting baby number 2 in May..
> Hey, since u have applied for the visa, can u help me out with a few questions please?
> Have you submitted form 80 and form 1221 or are u gonna wait for the CO to ask for them?


Hi yas.ho, I am going along with my wife, so one dependent for my application, regarding form 80, medical etc its not yet submitted. We are waiting for co to be assigned first. For some applicants those who got visa grant for them Co didn't ask for Form 80. So let me see in our case.


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

*489 Family Sponsored*

Has Anyone been assigned CO for 489 Family Sponsored visa, who lodged the application in year 2013?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

EevBang said:


> Hi yas.ho, I am going along with my wife, so one dependent for my application, regarding form 80, medical etc its not yet submitted. We are waiting for co to be assigned first. For some applicants those who got visa grant for them Co didn't ask for Form 80. So let me see in our case.


I guess then we won't submit form 80 beforehand as well. It's too lengthy.. If CO asks for it then will send it.. 
Can u please tell me whether u've given any national identity document like ID card or birth certificates? Or just the passports? In Pakistan ID cards are in Urdu, so should we apply for Smart Cards(they are in English) or should we just give birth certificates and avoid the ID cards?


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> I guess then we won't submit form 80 beforehand as well. It's too lengthy.. If CO asks for it then will send it..
> Can u please tell me whether u've given any national identity document like ID card or birth certificates? Or just the passports? In Pakistan ID cards are in Urdu, so should we apply for Smart Cards(they are in English) or should we just give birth certificates and avoid the ID cards?


Hello Yas,

We submitted our PAN Card as National Identity Card


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have lodged the EOI on 08-03-2013 under 489 Family Sponsored with 60 points(Software Engineer - 261313). Can you please advice me about when can I Expect the Invitation? to apply. Also what are the documents to be kept ready for the next stage.

Thanks,
Saaji.


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

saajidh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the EOI on 08-03-2013 under 489 Family Sponsored with 60 points(Software Engineer - 261313). Can you please advice me about when can I Expect the Invitation? to apply. Also what are the documents to be kept ready for the next stage.
> 
> ...


Hello Saaji,

you can expect your invitation on 18th of this month, cause EOI is auto generated it usually schedule on every month of first or third Monday (depending on the points).
Documents required are as below:

English language ability
Skills assessment (ACS)
Personal documents for applicants 
Sponsor's declaration form

Health requirements, Character requirements, Form 80 etc you can upload later


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi 

what is the status of your case officer assignment?

I too lodged same visa on 23rd feb ,waiting for the CO




EevBang said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is there any one who lodged 489 Family Sponsored visa on Feb 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> what is the status of your case officer assignment?
> 
> I too lodged same visa on 23rd feb ,waiting for the CO


I am still waiting for CO............


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

*HI*



EevBang said:


> I am still waiting for CO............



I am already got frustrated.. even though i submitted 2 week latter..I have completed my PCC and planning to do the medical by next week.


----------



## Pingili (Mar 17, 2013)

what is the status of your case officer assignment?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hii Eve

Mine still waiting for the case officer.what is your update ??


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

We (my husband as main applicant) applied on 16th March. I guess we'll have to wait as Feb applicants haven't been allocated CO yet. Anyone knows the date of application of the latest batch of applicants who got CO?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Any update here? Some people who have applied for 190 around march start have got CO allocated.. I dunno if we should expect a CO in April or not...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> I am already got frustrated.. even though i submitted 2 week latter..I have completed my PCC and planning to do the medical by next week.


May I know your EOI lodged date and invited date ?

Thanks in advance

RP


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Updated my Signature



rp10026391 said:


> May I know your EOI lodged date and invited date ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> RP


----------



## lowlight (Apr 7, 2013)

I have also lodged my application 28 Feb, and is awaiting for case officer assigned to it
I've been searching for my priority group and failed to find it??

Please if anyone can tell me what's the priority of 489 visa ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

lowlight said:


> I have also lodged my application 28 Feb, and is awaiting for case officer assigned to it
> I've been searching for my priority group and failed to find it??
> 
> Please if anyone can tell me what's the priority of 489 visa ?



If it's 489 state sponsored then 3 and if it's relative sponsored then it's 4. 
It's explained on the DIAC website as follows:

Priority group 3:
Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).

Order of processing will be: 

a. applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications) 

b. applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications).

Priority group 4:
Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.

Order of processing will be: 

a. applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications) 

b. applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).

Hope this helps..


----------



## lowlight (Apr 7, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> If it's 489 state sponsored then 3 and if it's relative sponsored then it's 4.
> It's explained on the DIAC website as follows:
> 
> Priority group 3:
> ...


Thanks Yas.ho  it helped alot.
the question now is it really going to take 12 months :O to be assessed?
or things go little much quicker?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

lowlight said:


> Thanks Yas.ho  it helped alot.
> the question now is it really going to take 12 months :O to be assessed?
> or things go little much quicker?


Not necessarily! It depends.. Some people got grants within 4 months.. Just make sure u provide the CO with all the documents quickly. I read that for 489 family sponsored it will take around 10 weeks to get a CO.. Once u get a CO and ur medicals etc are cleared then it won't take that long...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone got a CO recently?


----------



## lowlight (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Yas.ho , I'm happy to inform you that i got a CO now, finally


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

lowlight said:


> Hey Yas.ho , I'm happy to inform you that i got a CO now, finally


 Hey thats great!! Congratulations!! 
Did they ask for any documents! Did u call to ask or got contacted by email?
Frankly there aren't many people here on this forum who applied for 489 so it's great to know someone from our group getting a CO .. 
U applied around 6 weeks ago, right? That's a speedy start!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Eevbang and Alfy1234 what about u guys? Did u guys get a CO too?


----------



## lowlight (Apr 7, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Hey thats great!! Congratulations!!
> Did they ask for any documents! Did u call to ask or got contacted by email?
> Frankly there aren't many people here on this forum who applied for 489 so it's great to know someone from our group getting a CO ..
> U applied around 6 weeks ago, right? That's a speedy start!


yup they contacted me by email with attached 5 pdfs:

1-Request Documents or Info
2- Request for information - Detailed Information
3- Client Service Information
4- Request Checklist
5- Visa application summary

the co asked for further documents on my Work Reference: paid tax, payslips, bank statements, superannuation.

What i'm really worried about is that my wife had the IELTS exam but didn't score 4.5 on all sections, I don't know if they can hold on tell she attend it again or appreciating if they can accept what she got already 

Moreover they asked for both medical and character forms.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Hey Eevbang and Alfy1234 what about u guys? Did u guys get a CO too?


Still waiting for the CO.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Still waiting for the CO.


Same here. But u applied in Feb start so u should've got one by now..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

lowlight said:


> yup they contacted me by email with attached 5 pdfs:
> 
> 1-Request Documents or Info
> 2- Request for information - Detailed Information
> ...


I think overall 4.5 is required for ur wife not in every category. U should check into that from the website though. N yeah, if she wants to give IELTS again tell ur CO that u have applied for it and send the receipt etc as proof. The CO will then wait for her IELTS result. 
Do keep us updated with ur progress!


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Guys

Me too got allocated the Case officer.. Team 8. Asking for Form 80 and form 1221...

And Birth Certificate proving the relationship.. But my father and Aunt have no birth certificates..Earlier i submitted the Baptisam certificate from the church...What I can do now?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Me too got allocated the Case officer.. Team 8. Asking for Form 80 and form 1221...
> 
> And Birth Certificate proving the relationship.. But my father and Aunt have no birth certificates..Earlier i submitted the Baptisam certificate from the church...What I can do now?


Congratulations! This is great progress! 
In Pakistan u can apply to make birth cert at any time of life. Cant u apply for birth certs for ur father and ur aunt? Or cant u show their passports?


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Seniors,

I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Anil said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


You will be entitled to live and work in Victoria only.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dear Yas Ho

Are your about it? It is no where mentioned in the DIAC site to live in the same place of sponsor.I also intended to stay in Perth, even though my sponsor staying in Victoria. Please help us to clarify o this



489 is for skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory or sponsored by an eligible relative living in a designated area in Australia.
The visa is valid for four years, and a visa holder must live and work in a specified regional area.




yas.ho said:


> You will be entitled to live and work in Victoria only.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Dear Yas Ho
> 
> Are your about it? It is no where mentioned in the DIAC site to live in the same place of sponsor.I also intended to stay in Perth, even though my sponsor staying in Victoria. Please help us to clarify o this
> 
> ...


Hey I read about this topic in another thread n now I am confused as well.. They are saying u can stay in ANY designated area... not just the one ur sponsor lives in.. Let me give u the link to that thread so u can see for yourself.. 
Also, it would be great if someone could clear up this situation to us!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

In the thread "relative sponsored visa 489" manbearpig said this:



ManBearPig73 said:


> This is incorrect. You can live and work in any designated area. With family sponsorship the government wants to avoid any humanitarian dilemmas and for that reason they require someone (your sponsor) to take responsibility for you but they don't force you in any way to live with your sponsor. If you lose your job or can&#146;t take care of yourself for any reason your sponsor will be expected to take care of you. Your sponsor can also be held liable for other negative actions by the person being sponsored.


I've asked em for a reference.. Lets see if they can help us..


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys,

Could you pls let me know what all documents to be submitted to proove sponsorship. Correct me if i am wrong below

1) Sponsorship Declaration document (signed by the sponsorer)
2) Electricity Bill/ Telephone Bill / Bank Accounts of sponsorer to proove they live in designated area
3) Passport copies of the sponsorer (i dont have birth certificate of my sister(sponsorer))
Will the passport copy suffice the requirement ????
4) form 80 & form 1221

please advice if anything missed


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

You can live, Work or study in any designated area of Australia. Sponsor's location has nothing to do with your location as long as sponsor is living in designated area at the time of sponsorship. Sponsor can also change his location after the grant of Visa.

*If you are being sponsored by an eligible relative, your sponsor must be a resident in a designated area of Australia --*.*



yas.ho said:


> In the thread "relative sponsored visa 489" manbearpig said this:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked em for a reference.. Lets see if they can help us..


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nop that's all you need. You are good to go!



rp10026391 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could you pls let me know what all documents to be submitted to proove sponsorship. Correct me if i am wrong below
> 
> ...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

mady123 said:


> nop that's all you need. You are good to go!


thx mady....


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mady123 said:


> You can live, Work or study in any designated area of Australia. Sponsor's location has nothing to do with your location as long as sponsor is living in designated area at the time of sponsorship. Sponsor can also change his location after the grant of Visa.
> 
> If you are being sponsored by an eligible relative, your sponsor must be a resident in a designated area of Australia --*.


Thanks a lot for explaining it..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Any new updates on getting a CO? We applied around 6 weeks ago.. Hoping to get a CO in the coming month.. 
Will get medicals done in the coming week..


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Any new updates on getting a CO? We applied around 6 weeks ago.. Hoping to get a CO in the coming month..
> Will get medicals done in the coming week..


Hi 

My suggestion is to complete your medicals immediately after lodging the visa applications. There are chances for refer your medicals .Then it will delay your approval atleast 3 months..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

just wanted to put an update here.. we got CO assigned today.. 

got an email asking for the following:

- Form 80 for me n my husband
- Sponsor Declaration Form (although we had previously submitted it, will do so again)
- Our Daughter's passport bio pages (already submitted, will do so again)


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Which team ?



yas.ho said:


> just wanted to put an update here.. we got CO assigned today..
> 
> got an email asking for the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Which team ?


I've updated my timeline.. It's Team 08 GSM Adelaide. CO initials are KR.. What about urs?


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> I've updated my timeline.. It's Team 08 GSM Adelaide. CO initials are KR.. What about urs?


Good to hear that family sponsored 489 are getting CO's as i am also in the process to apply the same visa for my Bro.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine also from team 08 from adelaide.. Initial are LG.. She asked me to Re-send all the documents which are uploaded in the portal



yas.ho said:


> I've updated my timeline.. It's Team 08 GSM Adelaide. CO initials are KR.. What about urs?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mady123 said:


> Good to hear that family sponsored 489 are getting CO's as i am also in the process to apply the same visa for my Bro.


Yeah, u should do so asap.. 6 weeks is the current average for now..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Mine also from team 08 from adelaide.. Initial are LG.. She asked me to Re-send all the documents which are uploaded in the portal


Cool..  same team.. Lets see how fast/slow they are.. Well I guess theres a glitch thats why they cant get the documents..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Mine also from team 08 from adelaide.. Initial are LG.. She asked me to Re-send all the documents which are uploaded in the portal


Did they ask u for PCC and Meds?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have front loaded the PCC. So they asked only the Medical and form 80 and form 1221 to send .

After sending this mail,ask me to resend all the documents attached on the portal.




yas.ho said:


> Did they ask u for PCC and Meds?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got the reply from case officer about our medical status like this."I have the result of you and your child but your spouse 's results are not yet attached".. 

I think it is referred to MOC for the approvals... In that case we need to wait for a long time to get the Visa.. 

So recommend all off you to do your medicals immediately after loading the Visa. MOC is now clearing the cases refereed on Jan End...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

lodged 489 family sponsor visa today...
expecting CO soon...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rp10026391 said:


> lodged 489 family sponsor visa today...
> expecting CO soon...


At the current speed u will get it in ur 7th week...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> I got the reply from case officer about our medical status like this."I have the result of you and your child but your spouse 's results are not yet attached"..
> 
> I think it is referred to MOC for the approvals... In that case we need to wait for a long time to get the Visa..
> 
> So recommend all off you to do your medicals immediately after loading the Visa. MOC is now clearing the cases refereed on Jan End...


Are u sure that that means ur spouse's meds are referred? There was a case where the person's meds were just "lost" .. If the meds are referred shouldn't the CO tell u clearly?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think 489 being processed very slow...I have seen so many 189 grant visas last week lodged in April... Any idea why 489's are slow...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

YAS & ALFY,

Any updates from your CO's

Pls update..


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Still my CO cant find my wife medical in the system.. I am fed up of following up ...Finally send a screen shot from the hospital showing medical submitted in the system


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Compared to 189 and 190, I came to know that TAX part is high for 489.. Is it correct info ?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Compared to 189 and 190, I came to know that TAX part is high for 489.. Is it correct info ?


Nothing like that..


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> Nothing like that..


pay calculator

Check this link,I think are coming under the non resident .

For 50000 anual salary,resident visa holder get 3400 and non resident 2800 dollar.. Also we don't have medicare and day care benifits...

Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> pay calculator
> 
> Check this link,I think are coming under the non resident .
> 
> ...


You mean 489 applicant will be treated as Non-resident ??

I dont think so...


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

489 is a temporary visa. You are not a resident on this visa. Not for at least the first 2 years. You can apply for a bridging visa at this time. Only after 2 years can you become a permanent resident and have the benefits that go with that.

This is from the immi.gov.au website -> Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa -> Visa Holders

*Entitlements*

This visa allows you and your dependants to:
•	temporarily live and work in a designated regional area in Australia
•	study in a specified regional area of Australia
•	travel in and out of Australia while the visa is valid
•	apply for permanent residence through the Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887) after certain conditions have been met.


----------



## Aami (Apr 12, 2013)

Can anyone Advise please, we are under 489 visa and my husband is the main applicant. if I do my first entry to the designated area only after 10 months from his first entry(prior to t he first entry date mentioned in the visa)How does this will affect while we applying for PR.(only the main applicant can apply or do I have to wait for completing 2 years after my first entry)


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Aami

Even the same question ,I have. Can any experts can help us?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

got assigned CO today.. asked for sponsor Birth Certificate...
I dont have that... is it OK if i submit sponsor passport and school certificates where the father name is common??

Sponsor is my sister

pls advise


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> got assigned CO today.. asked for sponsor Birth Certificate...
> I dont have that... is it OK if i submit sponsor passport and school certificates where the father name is common??
> 
> Sponsor is my sister
> ...


Yes you can. Just make sure to tell the CO that you don't have a birth certificate. They accept all kinds of substitutes to support your claims. Mine has been very helpful and most reasonable when I have not had the documents they request. I'm sure yours will be the same.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks mann..
Will do dat.......


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Alfy,

How did you manage Birth Certificates of your Aunt ??

I have assigned CO and they asked for same document. But i dont have my sister's birth certificate. what to do know.

what happened to ur case. any gud news from your CO


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

On the 489 visa you need to prove that people are who claim they are. So if you say someone is your sister you have to provide evidence to back that up. If you unable to provide Birth Certificates that show both parent names then you have to provide other evidence such as school records. I know of people that provided a family tree and affidavits from the family member but you will have to check with your CO. I found mine to be very helpful. Explain your problem and ask for suggestions or options from the CO and he/she will give you all the options available.


----------



## lowlight (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I've benn collecting attaching and investigating my papers for the last couple of months, after having medical examination me my wife and daughter the case officer told me to:

"All your health examinations have been deferred as of the 13 May 2013.
You are now required to contact Medibank or Medibank will contact you, follow the instructions and provide any medical follow up via the branch were the initial Health examination was initiated.
Any results or follow up require, will then be attached to the original examination and forwarded to the correct medical officer of the commonwealth for a final decision and clearance."

can anyone tell me what does that mean and what is medibank?

Thanks


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

lowlight said:


> Hello Everyone, I've benn collecting attaching and investigating my papers for the last couple of months, after having medical examination me my wife and daughter the case officer told me to:
> 
> "All your health examinations have been deferred as of the 13 May 2013.
> You are now required to contact Medibank or Medibank will contact you, follow the instructions and provide any medical follow up via the branch were the initial Health examination was initiated.
> ...


Hi lowlight,

What is this means is you need to contact your health provider that did your medicals originally. Have the referral letter (Examination Referral Letter) with you as they will need that details to check on what is needed. Ask the medical provider to look on your eHealth profile for the additional requirements. They will get a document with all the new requirements. If these people are jerks they may want you to pay for this information. I would just phone them and ask them to email the documents to me.

I also had my medical deferred but I was lucky that both my CO and the MEDICAL OFFICER OF THE COMMONWEALTH sent me emails with PDF documents of what they want from me.

You could also contact your CO via email or by phoning them and have them email the new requirements to you. Your CO will be aware of this and can assist you in this regard.

Best of luck, hope you sort it out quickly.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

*hi*

Dear Manbear

Do your referral sheet updated with new test requirement or even after you get the mail from the MOC for the additional test not shown any changes in the referal letter?

Considering the defered cases,medical links still there.





ManBearPig73 said:


> Hi lowlight,
> 
> What is this means is you need to contact your health provider that did your medicals originally. Have the referral letter (Examination Referral Letter) with you as they will need that details to check on what is needed. Ask the medical provider to look on your eHealth profile for the additional requirements. They will get a document with all the new requirements. If these people are jerks they may want you to pay for this information. I would just phone them and ask them to email the documents to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Dear Manbear
> 
> Do your referral sheet updated with new test requirement or even after you get the mail from the MOC for the additional test not shown any changes in the referal letter?
> 
> Considering the defered cases,medical links still there.


From your end you will not be able to see it. The new requirements are loaded on the eHealth system. Only the authorized practitioners have access to it. 

The only thing you can do to get this information is to have it sent to you by your CO, the medical officer of the commonwealth or from the eHeath clinic.

Once your medical is deferred the link will stay active. In reality it is doubtful that your online application will be updated by the CO ever again until a decision is made about your application.

Mine has not been updated since I got a CO. All the docs I had outstanding was emailed and the online application information was not updated.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can someone please help!
Called DIAC last week,they said they will ask CO to add our newborn to our application. They said our application is going through security checks. I asked about my.medical status but they said to ask CO via email.
On 11th I checked Vevo n our newborn daughter has been added to our application. That means our CO is alive n working. But she isn't she replying to our email?
And my medical link is still there. Sent an email to CO again about medical status but she didn't reply last time so I dunno if she would this time.

Have my medicals been referred? Did the CO even get them?
How should I find out?
And how long do security checks take place?
We were asked for form 80 on 26th April n we submitted em on 6th May.

Ur opinion will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Can someone please help!
> Called DIAC last week,they said they will ask CO to add our newborn to our application. They said our application is going through security checks. I asked about my.medical status but they said to ask CO via email.
> On 11th I checked Vevo n our newborn daughter has been added to our application. That means our CO is alive n working. But she isn't she replying to our email?
> And my medical link is still there. Sent an email to CO again about medical status but she didn't reply last time so I dunno if she would this time.
> ...


I am also facing same problem; My CO is not replying my emails. He made some mistake in the requested document(asked ielts and PCC for my child instead of my wife). I informed him this 1.5 months back; but no reply and no update in website(Application progress checking link).
Can anybody please suggest what to do?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

chakma said:


> I am also facing same problem; My CO is not replying my emails. He made some mistake in the requested document(asked ielts and PCC for my child instead of my wife). I informed him this 1.5 months back; but no reply and no update in website(Application progress checking link).
> Can anybody please suggest what to do?


What team is ur CO from? U should call DIAC and ask..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> What team is ur CO from? U should call DIAC and ask..


[email protected]
What is urs?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

chakma said:


> [email protected]
> What is urs?


Same team. What are the initials of ur CO. I guess this team is pretty slow n they don't reply to emails. I called DIAC and asked them to ask my CO to add our newborn to application. After one day our baby was added to our application. But still CO didn't reply to email..


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Same team. What are the initials of ur CO. I guess this team is pretty slow n they don't reply to emails. I called DIAC and asked them to ask my CO to add our newborn to application. After one day our baby was added to our application. But still CO didn't reply to email..


Hmmm, it seems I will not get any reply. My CO's initials are SJ; what is urs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello friends, 
Last month I've submitted my PCC which will expire(1 year) on Aug 2013. Do I need to submit another PCC if my case is not finalized by Aug 2013?
Can someone please suggest?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.

To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

chakma said:


> Hello friends,
> Last month I've submitted my PCC which will expire(1 year) on Aug 2013. Do I need to submit another PCC if my case is not finalized by Aug 2013?
> Can someone please suggest?


can somebody please answer


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.
> 
> To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


Hey ManBear,

Congratulations !! I just want to know if i submit my EOI on Monday (23rd June) what is the chance of getting invitation for 489 on july 1st?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very good. I got my invitation on the first run with only 60 points back in March. So you a good chance.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.
> 
> To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


Hey manbear! Congratulations!!! Very happy to hear ur good news..  good luck for ur future! Lets hope we get ours soon!!


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.
> 
> To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


Hi ManBear

Did you apply for 489 state nominated or 489 family nominated ? Your timelines are very quick and seems that of 489 state sponsored visa.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi ManBear
> 
> Did you apply for 489 state nominated or 489 family nominated ? Your timelines are very quick and seems that of 489 state sponsored visa.


Family Sponsored. It could have been much quicker but my medicals delayed my visa by a few weeks.


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.
> 
> To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


Congrats !!!!
Family sponsored visa So fast ... awesome.


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

Anybody received grant letter from Team 8 Adelaide recently?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Gugu said:


> Anybody received grant letter from Team 8 Adelaide recently?


Not yet..  when did u apply?


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Family Sponsored. It could have been much quicker but my medicals delayed my visa by a few weeks.


Hi Guys

Query for sponsor's declaration form 

" Your sponsor should complete 489 Sponsor's Declaration Form and send it to the office processing your visa application "

does this declaration required to be submitted as hard copy ? or soft copy ?

Could you please let me know how/when/ where to submit this declaration form from sponsor..

Seniors, please enlighten me on this ..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Query for sponsor's declaration form
> 
> ...


Your sponsor has to complete the form. Have it certified and then scan it (in colour) and send you the image or PDF. You can then email it to your CO or upload it online. 

It has to be certified and scanned in colour.


----------



## Visaseeker (Jun 23, 2013)

> Your sponsor has to complete the form. Have it certified and then scan it (in colour) and send you the image or PDF. You can then email it to your CO or upload it online.
> [unquote]
> My wife's (first cousins) have been in Australia for last few years , having PR. would they be eligible to sponsor me and family? If so, how much effort they will have to put in other than filling couple of forms? Would there be any financial implications on them if they do so ? Other option would be to go for state sponsorship as my experience is in CSOL. Generally speaking, which option would take less time once I submit EOI.
> 
> I know, these are very basic questions, but this will help me decide if I should opt for state sponsorship or family sponsorship ( if applicable).


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Visaseeker said:


> My wife's (first cousins) have been in Australia for last few years , having PR. would they be eligible to sponsor me and family? If so, how much effort they will have to put in other than filling couple of forms? Would there be any financial implications on them if they do so ? Other option would be to go for state sponsorship as my experience is in CSOL. Generally speaking, which option would take less time once I submit EOI.
> 
> I know, these are very basic questions, but this will help me decide if I should opt for state sponsorship or family sponsorship ( if applicable).


Sponsorship and all visa applications take time. It will take atleast 4 months to get everything done, if you have all the documents and can prove all the points you claim. The 489 visa is only a temporary visa so no medical and no centerlink benefits. It should be your last option. 

If your family stays in a designated area then they can sponsor you. As a sponsor they will be taking responsibility for you. If you are in any financial distress the Australian government would expect them to care for you and your family. They may also be held liable for other negative actions by you or your family. 

The disadvantage of state sponsorship is that you have to stay and work in that state for 2 years. With family sponsorship you can live anywhere as long as you stay and work in a designated area for one year.

Read this booklet. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Best of luck.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Your sponsor has to complete the form. Have it certified and then scan it (in colour) and send you the image or PDF. You can then email it to your CO or upload it online.
> 
> It has to be certified and scanned in colour.


Thanks ManBear..


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Not yet..  when did u apply?


Date of Application: 13-Mar-2013
CO Assigned: 1-May-2013


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi ManBear 
Is your medical refereed? Is yes,what was the date of referal?





ManBearPig73 said:


> Family Sponsored. It could have been much quicker but my medicals delayed my visa by a few weeks.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi ManBear
> Is your medical refereed? Is yes,what was the date of referal?


Once my medical where deferred it took my 8 days to get a specialist report and exactly 8 days after I submitted it my visa was granted.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Gugu said:


> Date of Application: 13-Mar-2013
> CO Assigned: 1-May-2013


We applied on : 16th March 2013
CO assigned on : 29th April 2013

Haven't heard from her since then.. They are sooooooooo slow!

She asked for form 80. Were you asked for any documents?


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> We applied on : 16th March 2013
> CO assigned on : 29th April 2013
> 
> Haven't heard from her since then.. They are sooooooooo slow!
> ...


I have been asked to submit form 80, salary slip, PCC and medical.
Same for me, CO didn't communicate with me after then.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I can only speak highly of my CO (Brisbane Team 34). He always answered my questions and asked for forms (PCC, Payslips or Tax documents). He responded immediately after I emailed them to say if all is in order and to confirm the status of my application and to confirm what is still outstanding.

I suspect your newborn has belayed the application.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I can only speak highly of my CO (Brisbane Team 34). He always answered my questions and asked for forms (PCC, Payslips or Tax documents). He responded immediately after I emailed them to say if all is in order and to confirm the status of my application and to confirm what is still outstanding.
> 
> I suspect your newborn has belayed the application.


You are lucky.  thats how the CO should work.. 
Maybe team 8 Adelaide is slow.. They don't reply at all. Our newborn didn't delay the process.. After we sent CO the documents of newborn, she didn't reply so I called DIAC and they said they would ask the CO. After 1 day newborn was added to the application. So that means CO is alive n working but doesn't bother replying back..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Gugu said:


> I have been asked to submit form 80, salary slip, PCC and medical.
> Same for me, CO didn't communicate with me after then.


Well atleast you've been asked for PCC and medicals. We weren't asked for those.. So this means your application must be one step ahead.. I think ours is going through security checks..


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Well atleast you've been asked for PCC and medicals. We weren't asked for those.. So this means your application must be one step ahead.. I think ours is going through security checks..


I am not sure in which stage my application is now. But that was the first and last mail I received from my CO asking those documents. Its really painful if someone doesn't reply your queries. I have sent 3 emails to him; but no reply.


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi 

I applied for 489 SS visa on 18th of may but still Co is not allocated to my application , any idea when it would be allocated to my aplication.









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
489 SS on 18-05-2013/ CO---????


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi yas.ho

i am also having case officer from team 8 i ve applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on i ve done with my medicals on 20 june and i ve emailed the receipt of that medical on 21 june till now i ve sent him email thrice that atleast he hould confirm it that he has got my medicals or not bt he didnt reponded uptill now tried to call diac 4 times bt thy say that after waiting email ur co i m worried that my co has got my med or not bcz when i login my trn it still says med requested m so worried kindly advice what should i do as u r from team 8 aswel like me


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hi yas.ho
> 
> i am also having case officer from team 8 i ve applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on i ve done with my medicals on 20 june and i ve emailed the receipt of that medical on 21 june till now i ve sent him email thrice that atleast he hould confirm it that he has got my medicals or not bt he didnt reponded uptill now tried to call diac 4 times bt thy say that after waiting email ur co i m worried that my co has got my med or not bcz when i login my trn it still says med requested m so worried kindly advice what should i do as u r from team 8 aswel like me


Well so far wherever I've seen the Case Officers from team 08 Adelaide just don't reply to emails. I am in the same situation as you as I've done my medicals months ago n I dunno if they are deferred or clear.
Best thing would be to call DIAC and ask them that which step is your application at. 
I asked them n they said your application is going under security checks so I've taken a back seat cuz I know it will take a long time. After security checks are complete then CO will look at medicals.
CO will ask you for medicals or confirm ur medicals when they are on the final steps of your application as PCC and Medicals are asked at the last step. 
Just make sure that you have attached every document required n wait.. Thats all we can do.. Till then, call and ask and tell them that CO must reply in 7 working days but they haven't done so.
Good luck!


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

*co responded*

hi yas.ho,my co responded today n now i m in queit peace he said that it takes almost 8 weeks for the medicals to reach to him after getting finalized and he said every thing is normal


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys i have a small doubt.. I'm applied for 489 Relative sponsor with 60 points on 26th June and i haven't got the invitation held on 1st july. What does visa date of effect means?
Below is the july 1st report


Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 15/01/2013 11.40.24 pm


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

san89 said:


> hi yas.ho,my co responded today n now i m in queit peace he said that it takes almost 8 weeks for the medicals to reach to him after getting finalized and he said every thing is normal


What are your CO's initials?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi all,

i ve applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on 4 feb 2013 i ve got co on 4th june after 4 moths i ve done my medicals on 20 june now i ve a question the time line for my visa is 6 months that ll complete on 4th august now can any senior member tell me that is it possible that i ll get my grant letter till 4th aug as 6 months ll b completed or can it b delayed.


thanks


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

just an update..
Finally got an email from CO asking for some details..
she asked my husband about how he sustained financially during periods of unemployment (there are 2 - 3 small gaps of unemployment in his career)
and secondly she asked for street addresses of his University (Trinity College Dublin) and the company where he worked around 9 years ago..

*so are these details required for security checks or what?*

we quickly replied back with the details..
lets see what happens now..
Just glad that she is alive n working on our case atleast!


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hey congrats yas.ho atleast she has asked for something i duuno y she has asked them ur husband is in austrailia or u all r going together


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hey congrats yas.ho atleast she has asked for something i duuno y she has asked them ur husband is in austrailia or u all r going together


my husband is the main applicant and we are all planning to go together. Hubby, me and our two daughters..


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

ok my husband is already in austrailia he is the main applicant i m a subsequent entrant lets see what happens this waiting game is awwful


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

We need help guys!
Just got an email from the CO asking for medicals n PCC. Problem is,
1. We have already done medicals n they have been front-loaded like 2-3 months ago. So didn't the CO get them? Should we tell CO to check or call the health center?
2. She has asked for Australian PCC. My husband or I have never lived in Australia so why did she ask for that? We have front-loaded PCC from Ireland. Haven't uploaded PCC from Pakistan yet so should we send that?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would ask the CO to clarify. It is possible that she needs medicals for your new baby. If you never lived in Australia the tell her that. She may be referring to the Pak one. 

I would also phone the medical centre and confirm that they uploaded all the medicals. They are only human and could have made a mistake.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

i ve read ur msg in my opinion they r asking about the medical of ur newborn babyand u should upload the pakistani pcc if u didn send them pcc yet and above all call ur co and ask her that clarify u what she needs as you didn live in austrailia earlier so there is no question of demanding aus pcc, dun worry she might b mistaken bt do call ur co that would b the best thing

regards


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Manbear n San you are both right.. I will contact CO n tell her to clarify. Will also send Pakistan PCC n arrange Baby's medicals. So do u guys think this would be the last step? If she has asked for medicals n PCC then does that mean that the background n security checks are done?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

yup i think bee this would b the last step arrange ur babys medical asap because medicals take a long tym in deciding the visa grant i ve applied on 4th feb and till now m waiting for my grant i think it ll take a lil bit more than 6 months because my 6 months ll b completed on 4th aug and that is the time frame of my visa my suggestion is that upload pak pcc and ur babys med asap


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello guys

On 11-07-2013 i got CO allocated to my application (Brisbane Team 33) any info regarding this CO


489 (SS)---CO--11-07-2013---ask form 80---sent---


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> On 11-07-2013 i got CO allocated to my application (Brisbane Team 33) any info regarding this CO
> 
> ...


Congrats! I also had a CO from Brisbane. Mine was team 34 and I can only say good things about him. He always kept me updated and I had no hassles getting all my doc to him and getting my grant.

Beswt of luck, you almost there!!!


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hey bee,
ve u called ur co what she said


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hey bee,
> ve u called ur co what she said


Hey San.. 
I sent an email to CO on Friday n she replied today. She just said that the medicals of my husband n elder daughter have been received n finalized while my medicals have been received but not finalized yet. And she gave us a health request ID for the baby so we'll do her medicals tomorrow inshaAllah.. 
So, does this mean my medicals are referred?
Also, she didn't say anything about PCC. I guess she realized her mistake in asking fir Australian PCC. But she didn't ask for Pakistan PCC..
Anyway, thats that.. What about u?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

bee,i ll suggest u to send ur pak pcc aswell because in my case my co didn demand pcc bt to b on the safe side we ve uploaded that n when we called him he said he was happy that we ve provided pcc to him else he might ve demanded that after medicals so i think u should upload it aswell


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> bee,i ll suggest u to send ur pak pcc aswell because in my case my co didn demand pcc bt to b on the safe side we ve uploaded that n when we called him he said he was happy that we ve provided pcc to him else he might ve demanded that after medicals so i think u should upload it aswell


Yeah we will get PCC in 2 days inshaAllah so will upload it then. So why is ur case pending if u have done medicals n PCC?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

my case is not pending m just waiting for my medicals to get finalized so that is y m stuckk


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> my case is not pending m just waiting for my medicals to get finalized so that is y m stuckk


Did the CO tell u that your medicals are deferred or just waiting to be finalized? How long has it been?
This is what tge CO said to my husband:

The medicals for yourself and xxxxxxxx, xxxxx (30/11/2011,F) have been finalised and received. The medicals for your spouse, xxxx, xxxxx (31/01/1988,F), have been received but still waiting to be finalised.

Does this mean that it'll take long?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

bee,
my co said that it almost takes 6 weeks for the medicals to reach to him after geeting finalised bt the approx time frame for the medicals to b finalized is 3 months now it varies from case to case when ur co will get the final result of ur med then he ll issue grant letter this is what he told me keep ur fingers crossed n hope for the best


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Friends, Received VISA grant letter today. Thanks and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Gugu

Congratulations and best of luck for your new phase..

What is initials of your case officer?

When and where you are planing to move



Gugu said:


> Hello Friends, Received VISA grant letter today. Thanks and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Gugu (Mar 27, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi Gugu
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck for your new phase..
> 
> ...


Thanks alfy1234; My CO's initials are RF. Planning to move to Victoria in Nov,2013.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Gugu said:


> Hello Friends, Received VISA grant letter today. Thanks and best wishes to all of you.


Congratulations! 
You must be sooooooooo excited.. Our timelines are almost the same so I hope we get to hear a good news soon!
Good luck for the next steps now!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys I need ur opinion:

i just checked medical link and this is what i found in the referral letter:

Health Case Status:
This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.

Examinations required Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Completed Dr Stephen Reznek Clinic
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Dr Stephen Reznek Clinic
707 HIV test 
Completed Aziz Medical Center

i did medicals in May in Aziz Medical Center. Now i think they were referred on 28th June to Dr Stephen Reznek Clinic somewhere.. this info wasnt in this referral letter previously.
Does anyone have any idea that would this mean that my medicals are cleared now?


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I also applied for 489 Family Sponsored. Got my EOI invitation last July 1. Submitted my application last week. I also have my medical referrals. Is it okay if I take the medical and submit PCC prior to allocation of CO?

Thanks


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

serrafina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied for 489 Family Sponsored. Got my EOI invitation last July 1. Submitted my application last week. I also have my medical referrals. Is it okay if I take the medical and submit PCC prior to allocation of CO?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, some people prepare n submit all the documents before-hand and also submit PCC n get medicals then. That way, when u get a CO alloted all the docs are ready n u may get a grant right-away..


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi bee ,
where u ve checked the health case status i mean if i want to check mine where i ll find it i ll b waiting for ur rep

regards


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hi bee ,
> where u ve checked the health case status i mean if i want to check mine where i ll find it i ll b waiting for ur rep
> 
> regards


Hey San, in the e-visa page just below my document list there is a link "Organize your medicals". This link is still active for me as my medicals are referred. My family's medicals are cleared n they don't have this link under their document list now. So when u click on this link it takes you to another page where u can print or see ur referral letter.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi all,
can any one tell me what does it mean that my medicals ve been submitted to diac on 28 of june?does it mean that my medicals are referred or what?m so confused because when i called my co on 6th jult he said that he didn get the final result of my medical?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hi all,
> can any one tell me what does it mean that my medicals ve been submitted to diac on 28 of june?does it mean that my medicals are referred or what?m so confused because when i called my co on 6th jult he said that he didn get the final result of my medical?


The same date is given on my referral letter. N yes, if your CO has said that then it means he still hasnt got ur results n ur medicals are referred n in queue to be finalized.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi 

got my grant today ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats from the core of my heart! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> got my grant today ...


Congratulations!!! Thats great!!! Good luck for the upcoming steps!


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi bee,

i ve heard that IOM has some arrangment of flights for the immigrants thy use to give tickets on cheaper rates and wid more baggage allowance kindly if u ve any info regarding this lemme know.thanks


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

hey all,

good to be part of this blog.

just wanted to know that i have applied for 489 state sposnsoredvisa....what time should i expect for my grant...


regards,
neetika


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hi bee,
> 
> i ve heard that IOM has some arrangment of flights for the immigrants thy use to give tickets on cheaper rates and wid more baggage allowance kindly if u ve any info regarding this lemme know.thanks


 this is the info nuked posted on another thread. I hope this helps.



> I have been in touch with the responsible in IOM for concessional fare, You need to email him your travel dates or call him before 2.00 pm Pakistan time on following contact details:
> 
> Irfan afzal <[email protected]>
> Operations Department
> ...


By the way, did u get ur visa?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi bee,

no i didn get that yet i was just told by some one about that iom stuff i hope that we all get gud news of grant letter soon


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

*regarding 489 family sponsor*

hi guys 

I have applied for 489 family sponsor visa under system analyst on 22/7/2013. Does any one know how long will it take to get invitation? my ielts score is S 7, L 7, R 6.5, W 6.5


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

kd_bm said:


> hi guys
> 
> I have applied for 489 family sponsor visa under system analyst on 22/7/2013. Does any one know how long will it take to get invitation? my ielts score is S 7, L 7, R 6.5, W 6.5


Hi kd, 

What's ur point?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

I have applied for 489 family sponsor visa under software engineer on 13/7/2013 with 60 points. Does any one know how long will it take to get invitation?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi...if anyone could help me...
I have applied for 489-family sponsored visa.
I uploaded all docs pertaining to myself and my partner. i could not find any link to 
upload my sponsor's documents. 

Does anyone have found this?


Help me...thanks in advance.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi...if anyone could help me...
> I have applied for 489-family sponsored visa.
> I uploaded all docs pertaining to myself and my partner. i could not find any link to
> upload my sponsor's documents.
> ...


On the top right corner of the page u will find a tab "attach documents". Click here and u will find dropdown lists in which there will be option for sponsor's declaration form etc.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ccham said:


> I have applied for 489 family sponsor visa under software engineer on 13/7/2013 with 60 points. Does any one know how long will it take to get invitation?


Invitations are sent on the first snd third Monday of the month.


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi kd,
> 
> What's ur point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hi abdulzak,

First of all congrtulation to you. 
My point is how many chances to get 489 family sponsor visa under system analyst with 60 points. I have applied EOI on 22/7/2013. Is there any chances to get invitation in next round? 

thanks for your help in advance


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi...if anyone could help me...
> I have applied for 489-family sponsored visa.
> I uploaded all docs pertaining to myself and my partner. i could not find any link to
> upload my sponsor's documents.
> ...


hello,

you have already received invitation ? when did you apply ? please share your exp as I have also applied for 489 family sponsor visa on 22/7/2013.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hello,
> 
> you have already received invitation ? when did you apply ? please share your exp as I have also applied for 489 family sponsor visa on 22/7/2013.


yes, I did..

applied on 25/07/2013 and medical on 29/07/2013..

did u apply?..did you find difficulty to upload sponsor's documents.?


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all

I have applied for 489 visa as well on 16/7/13 and I have already uploaded my documents but could you please tell me if I have to fill up a sponsorship form signed by sponsor and if yes then which firm is that and do I have to upload it beforehand or wait for co to be allocated.
I an currently waiting for co to be allocated.
Share you experiences and also if some one has been alloted a co.

Regards,
Ace


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> yes, I did..
> 
> applied on 25/07/2013 and medical on 29/07/2013..
> 
> did u apply?..did you find difficulty to upload sponsor's documents.?



hello,

no i haven't received any invitation yet so I did not upload any sponsor's document yet.
we have to upload documents after receiving invitation right ??
I submit EOI on 22/7/2013 with 60 points under system analyst. 
When did you apply your EOI?

Please reply me. Thanks


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

Beee said:


> On the top right corner of the page u will find a tab "attach documents". Click here and u will find dropdown lists in which there will be option for sponsor's declaration form etc.


hello,

Do we have to upload documents after receiving invitation right ?
I submit EOI on 22/7/2013 under system analyst but in EOI they didn't ask to submit any documents.
Can you please advise me 

thanks


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> yes, I did..
> 
> applied on 25/07/2013 and medical on 29/07/2013..
> 
> did u apply?..did you find difficulty to upload sponsor's documents.?


HI Akshay,

When did you submit EOI ?? 

please share with me


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

hi i recently applied for 489 visa 

i have 2 years of work experience and a engineering degree but when i submitted my application these columns in my application look empty 

this is what exactly they look like 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Education history
Highest recognised
qualification obtained:
Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?


Employment

=======================================

both columns look empty did i do any thing wrong or this is the case for every 
one 

need some help from who already submitted 489 application 
Thanks 
john


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I applied 489 NSW SS (Southern Inland) and Family Sponsorship for QLD SS
What is the best option
please let me know

Thanks


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied 489 NSW SS (Southern Inland) and Family Sponsorship for QLD SS
> What is the best option
> ...


hi chintan,
Do you have any updates for southern inland sponsorship?
I applied for the same on 26/7/2013 under system administrator with 60 points.
I also applied for family sponsorship 489 on 22/7/2013 under system analyst with 60 points. 

i guess Southern inland is good option because job opportunity is good there. 

regards
bhumika


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hi chintan,
> Do you have any updates for southern inland sponsorship?
> I applied for the same on 26/7/2013 under system administrator with 60 points.
> I also applied for family sponsorship 489 on 22/7/2013 under system analyst with 60 points.
> ...


Hi Bhumika,
I applied 489 NSW SS 29/5/2013 and I received ACk 18/07/2013 
under Civil Eng. with 50 points.

I received my Family Sponsor invitation last week but still I didn't confirm to my consultant to process my application to 489. Because its for QLD. I am living QLD as well . but very hard to find job. I studied 4 yrs in AUS. So I want to find Eng. job otherwise itz useless. I will wait another one week to NSW ss ,but if not..I go for QLD FS.

Thatz my story....

Still I compare both option. 

Regards
Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Expert,

I saw spredsheet for 190... bot Do you know any spredsheet for 489 NSW SS ?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> 489 is a temporary visa. You are not a resident on this visa. Not for at least the first 2 years. You can apply for a bridging visa at this time. Only after 2 years can you become a permanent resident and have the benefits that go with that.
> 
> This is from the immi.gov.au website -> Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa -> Visa Holders
> 
> ...


Hi,

No itz not..If u live Australia more than 1 yr..u r resident in Australia for 1yr.... I have been living Australia since 2008 as a Student visa holder then Bridging visa A for 485 but I pay tax as resident. I ask about tax office. So, I know very well. If we have visa for more than one year, we r resident. Other things same as u mention... we need to pay for medicare(private health insurance) but u can claim from ur tax later.....

Regards,
Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Family Sponsored. It could have been much quicker but my medicals delayed my visa by a few weeks.


Hi Manbear,

What is the fastest 489 relative sponsor or 489 NSW ss?

Regards,

Chin


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

i was wondering how many applicants can get sponsorship from one sponsor?. In my case my sister is living in Melbourne PR holder and my brother and me looking for her sponsorship then we can claim 10 points .. my worry is can we both get the sponsorship from her.?

please share your experience .. 

thanks very much!


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> yes, I did..
> 
> applied on 25/07/2013 and medical on 29/07/2013..
> 
> did u apply?..did you find difficulty to upload sponsor's documents.?



HI Akshay,
can you please let us know the details ?
when you applied for EOI(489 relative sponsored) ?and how long it took to get INVITATION? how many points you have ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sowmy said:


> HI Akshay,
> can you please let us know the details ?
> when you applied for EOI(489 relative sponsored) ?and how long it took to get INVITATION? how many points you have ?


I applied on 10th july with 65 points. Got invited on 15th july..


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Bhumika,
> I applied 489 NSW SS 29/5/2013 and I received ACk 18/07/2013
> under Civil Eng. with 50 points.
> 
> ...


hi chintan,

i applied EOI on 22/7/2013 under sytem analyst for 489 family sponsorship.
my qsn is in EOI do we have to select specific state or any state?
like you have selected QLD for 489 family sponsor. in my case my sponsor is from melbourne so do i have to compulsory choose victoria or we can choose any state .. does it affects our visa ?

please brief me 

regards
bhumika


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

hi guys 

any updates on 489 family sponsor visa ?
thanks
bhumika


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hi guys
> 
> any updates on 489 family sponsor visa ?
> thanks
> bhumika


hopefully waiting for next round. may be it's our day  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I have lodged my application for 489 family sponsored last July 23.
I have been reading posts from this forum and I found this site stating:

An Australian relative's partner cannot act as the sponsor if the Australian relative was granted or has previously sponsored/nominated a successful applicant for a Preferential Family (subclass 104) visa, Remaining Relative (subclass 115) visa, Family (subclass 806) visa or Remaining Relative (subclass 835) visa.


Source: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 32. Family Stream Migration - Other Family

My sponsor, who is my uncle, has previously sponsored my other uncle around 5 years ago. I am not quite sure about the type of visa awarded but they are now in Australia. Should I be worried about this or their visa is not related to 489?

I believe this is not stated in the sponsor eligibility in the 1119 Booklet.

Seniors, hope you can share you insights.

Thanks!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hi guys
> 
> any updates on 489 family sponsor visa ?
> thanks
> bhumika


Hi bhumika..
Wats ur point score?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application for 489 family sponsored last July 23.
> I have been reading posts from this forum and I found this site stating:
> ...


exactly same problem i was facing these days please some one help on this


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> exactly same problem i was facing these days please some one help on this


Hi,

Actually I was alarmed when I read your post.
I was reading the Immi site and I think 489 sponsorship is not affected if your sponsor has previously sponsored other relatives under Family Migration stream.

Besides, the requirements of eligibility for 489 sponsorship are the ones only stated in 1119 Booklet. It does not state anything about previous sponsorship of other family members.

Just my opinion. Hope our seniors in this forum could shed some light.

Thanks


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually I was alarmed when I read your post.
> I was reading the Immi site and I think 489 sponsorship is not affected if your sponsor has previously sponsored other relatives under Family Migration stream.
> ...


that sponsorship requirement is not applicable to 489..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

acechopra said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have applied for 489 visa as well on 16/7/13 and I have already uploaded my documents but could you please tell me if I have to fill up a sponsorship form signed by sponsor and if yes then which firm is that and do I have to upload it beforehand or wait for co to be allocated.
> I an currently waiting for co to be allocated.
> ...


That's statutory declaration from sponsor. You can find it from sponsor tab under 489 visa page on immi.gov


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> got my grant today ...


Share your timeline..if you are still active...


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering if visa 489 holders can apply for PR? 

I am actually short of 5pts for class189 and I have a brother who is already a permanent resident in Australia. I am planning to ask him to sponsor me and my wife (my dependent) if I will still not get band7 on my 3rd ielts resit this aug17. 
How long does it take for a 489 holder to apply for PR and does it still need to follow the same process for class189 application? 

Sorry guys if these questions had already been asked before.. I hope our seniors can enlighten me.. thanks.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hi chintan,
> 
> i applied EOI on 22/7/2013 under sytem analyst for 489 family sponsorship.
> my qsn is in EOI do we have to select specific state or any state?
> ...


Hi Bhumika,
My consultant said, it doesn't matter we can live any designated area mention in Booklet 6 (1119).

Regards,
Chin


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Bhumika,
> My consultant said, it doesn't matter we can live any designated area mention in Booklet 6 (1119).
> 
> Regards,
> Chin


True..
We can live anywhere in Australia except Sydney and Brisbane metro- CBD area.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if visa 489 holders can apply for PR?
> 
> I am actually short of 5pts for class189 and I have a brother who is already a permanent resident in Australia. I am planning to ask him to sponsor me and my wife (my dependent) if I will still not get band7 on my 3rd ielts resit this aug17.
> How long does it take for a 489 holder to apply for PR and does it still need to follow the same process for class189 application?
> ...


U should go for 190 visa first. It will make 60 points..it is PR visa..so first go for it if any state sponsors you.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi All

A clarification , can my niece who is a PR in Australia and resides in Perth, can he sponsor me for 489 Visa under Software Engineer category , which is not under selected occupation list in Western Australia State Migration cooupation List?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi All
> 
> A clarification , can my niece who is a PR in Australia and resides in Perth, can he sponsor me for 489 Visa under Software Engineer category , which is not under selected occupation list in Western Australia State Migration cooupation List?


i think you can if that occupation is on SOL ...not sure though!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> i think you can if that occupation is on SOL ...not sure though!


I think you do not need to see state migration list..just SOL or CSOL


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> True..
> We can live anywhere in Australia except Sydney and Brisbane metro- CBD area.


Hi Akshy,

Except Gold Coast as well. just only problem in NSW & QLD ( Only for Family Sponsors).
But If u go for SS, itz different story...


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi bhumika..
> Wats ur point score?


hi Akshay,

my point score is 60 for family sponsor visa489
i applied EOI on 22/7/2013 under system analyst.

regards
bhumika


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Akshy,
> 
> Except Gold Coast as well. just only problem in NSW & QLD ( Only for Family Sponsors).
> But If u go for SS, itz different story...


yes chintan...I am talking about family sponsored. and yes QLD and NSW..some pincodes..

For state..one has to live in that state for two years.


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> yes chintan...I am talking about family sponsored. and yes QLD and NSW..some pincodes..
> 
> For state..one has to live in that state for two years.


hi Akshay

so for family sponsor visa we can choose any state in EOI or we have to choose state from where our sponsor is living ??

regards
bhumika


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hi Akshay,
> 
> my point score is 60 for family sponsor visa489
> i applied EOI on 22/7/2013 under system analyst.
> ...


so..u are about to get invitation in next round..I can see on skillselect website.

good luck..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Akshy,
> 
> Except Gold Coast as well. just only problem in NSW & QLD ( Only for Family Sponsors).
> But If u go for SS, itz different story...


hey chintan..

what is your status.? point score?

wer u from?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> hi Akshay
> 
> so for family sponsor visa we can choose any state in EOI or we have to choose state from where our sponsor is living ??
> 
> ...


for EOI, i have provided state name where my sponsor lives..
for 190 visa, you can choose any state.


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> so..u are about to get invitation in next round..I can see on skillselect website.
> 
> good luck..


Again thank you Akshay.

1 more qsn to ask is on aus immi site it says immi getting high number of EOI for 6 courses. System analyst is one of them. Will it affects 489 FAMILY SPONSOR visa ?

regards
bhumika


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> Again thank you Akshay.
> 
> 1 more qsn to ask is on aus immi site it says immi getting high number of EOI for 6 courses. System analyst is one of them. Will it affects 489 FAMILY SPONSOR visa ?
> 
> ...


yes, i just checked it and it will affect and may be awaiting period of invitation.
what i believe is, on 15th July round, last 489 invitation was given to EOI which was submitted on 03/06/13 with 60 points.

but now, in next round, for 100 invitations, 65 points holder (System analyst) will get invitation (EOI Submitted after 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177) after that 60 points holder will be invited.

and these 100 invitations include all occupation.

now I suggect you that do not update EOI unless your points have chances to get increased. otherwise, your EOI date of effect will be changed and you may be at bottom of queue,, I hope you got it...sounds some confusing..but sorry I am not good at explaining.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> yes, i just checked it and it will affect and may be awaiting period of invitation.
> what i believe is, on 15th July round, last 489 invitation was given to EOI which was submitted on 03/06/13 with 60 points.
> 
> but now, in next round, for 100 invitations, 65 points holder (System analyst) will get invitation (EOI Submitted after 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177) after that 60 points holder will be invited.
> ...


meantime i m afraid, if they limit 489 family sponsor visa, as same done to state sponsorship of IT ppl


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> yes, i just checked it and it will affect and may be awaiting period of invitation.
> what i believe is, on 15th July round, last 489 invitation was given to EOI which was submitted on 03/06/13 with 60 points.
> 
> but now, in next round, for 100 invitations, 65 points holder (System analyst) will get invitation (EOI Submitted after 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177) after that 60 points holder will be invited.
> ...


thanks Akshay

I understood what you are saying.

well finger crossed for next round.

regards
bhumika


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> thanks Akshay
> 
> I understood what you are saying.
> 
> ...


but do not update EOI..keep this thing in your mind...bcz updation of EOI will be your new EOI effective date.


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> but do not update EOI..keep this thing in your mind...bcz updation of EOI will be your new EOI effective date.



yea Akshay .. I wont update my EOI ..

Thanks .. but now it seems very less chances for getting invitation.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kd_bm said:


> yea Akshay .. I wont update my EOI ..
> 
> Thanks .. but now it seems very less chances for getting invitation.


dont loose hope. I started preparation for Australia in Sep 2011..and I lodged visa in july 2013..

dont worry..trust the god,,


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> hey chintan..
> 
> what is your status.? point score?
> 
> wer u from?


Hi Ashky,

I received my invitation for FS ( 60 points) ...hope to apply very soon for 489. 

Nw I am in QLD.

Regards,

Chin


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

i submitted EOI 13th july with 60 point. have you any idea about the waiting time period. they issue only 98 invitation last time also. i'm got little confuse about that.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Ashky,
> 
> I received my invitation for FS ( 60 points) ...hope to apply very soon for 489.
> 
> ...


when did you submit your EOI? how about your points? and what is your category ?


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi All
> 
> A clarification , can my niece who is a PR in Australia and resides in Perth, can he sponsor me for 489 Visa under Software Engineer category , which is not under selected occupation list in Western Australia State Migration cooupation List?



Any suggestions for the same from Seniors.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Any suggestions for the same from Seniors.


Hi Vignesh,

My consultant said . If u have family sponsor, u don't need to stay your family sponsor's living area. So, we can live any designated area mention in booklet 6(1119) .Therefore , FS don't need to consider state occupation list. Check SOL 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf

I think its helpful to you.... but double check with other expert in forum

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

ccham said:


> when did you submit your EOI? how about your points? and what is your category ?


hi ccham,

I applied EOI 3/7/2013 received invitation 5/8/2013 with 60 points, Civil Engineering

Hope u will get invitation very soon.

Cheers

Chin


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> I applied EOI 3/7/2013 received invitation 5/8/2013 with 60 points, Civil Engineering
> 
> ...


thanks dear. but according to many posts here it may take few rounds now. any way wait and see with my luck  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Vignesh,
> 
> My consultant said . If u have family sponsor, u don't need to stay your family sponsor's living area. So, we can live any designated area mention in booklet 6(1119) .Therefore , FS don't need to consider state occupation list. Check SOL
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf
> ...



Thanks for your reply, any further sugesstions please.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> but do not update EOI..keep this thing in your mind...bcz updation of EOI will be your new EOI effective date.


visa date of effect would only change if there is a change in point score after update, otherwise if the point score remains same after update then no change in visa date of effect takes place


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> dont loose hope. I started preparation for Australia in Sep 2011..and I lodged visa in july 2013..
> 
> dont worry..trust the god,,


Yes you are right .. Thanks dear 

Regards
Bhumika


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

what would be the sponsor's minimum financial requirement/strength for sponsorship ? any one got an idea?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> visa date of effect would only change if there is a change in point score after update, otherwise if the point score remains same after update then no change in visa date of effect takes place


Even when you change details which does not affect point score, will affect your EOI.
There are less chances for this.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

If I am sponsored by a relative in Victoria.

Can I live anywhere in state of Victoria or only in regional areas of Victoria as a holder of 489 visa ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> If I am sponsored by a relative in Victoria.
> 
> Can I live anywhere in state of Victoria or only in regional areas of Victoria as a holder of 489 visa ?


If you are on 489 family sponsored visa, you can live in any designated area of Australia. It includes all states. You cant livein Sydney, Brisbane and gold coast CBD area.

So, any designated regional area of Australia. In your case, it covers entire Victoria.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Expert,

This is the summry of our page. Is any IT expert please prepare Google spreadsheet and shair to our forum. Then we can upload all our detail.... 

For example 190 visa applicant have "https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0"

489 Family Sponsor Visa 
Nick Name EOI EOI ACK INVITATION	489 APPLY	CO Visa Grant Description
ManBearPig73	20/3/2013:whoo:10/5/2013 :bolt:20/6/2013	
Gugu 13/3/2013:whoo:1/5/2013:bolt:24/7/2013	
Alfy1234 23/2/2013:whoo:12/4/2013 :bolt:1/8/2103

Kind regards,

Chin


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> This is the summry of our page. Is any IT expert please prepare Google spreadsheet and shair to our forum. Then we can upload all our detail....
> 
> ...



Hi,
Please update the sheet with your details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing

Hope you are able to update the sheet.Let me know if we need to add any extra info


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi,
> Please update the sheet with your details
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing
> ...


Thanks Sowmy......now everyone can get clear picture about there visa processing......

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

All 489 Family Sponsor Expat,

Share your detail with us ......
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Chinthana11 said:


> All 489 Family Sponsor Expat,
> 
> Share your detail with us ......
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing


i've updated the document with my info but there should be columns for medical and pcc call, medicals submitted, medicals referred n medicals cleared.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Beee said:


> i've updated the document with my info but there should be columns for medical and pcc call, medicals submitted, medicals referred n medicals cleared.


Thanks Beee


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Thanks Beee


Guys thanks..
Can u plz have some focus on
Meds submitted, referred, and cleared?

I have submitted by organise health link. Now Wat to do?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi,
> Please update the sheet with your details
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing
> ...


updated


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

EevBang said:


> Hello Saaji,
> 
> you can expect your invitation on 18th of this month, cause EOI is auto generated it usually schedule on every month of first or third Monday (depending on the points).
> Documents required are as below:
> ...


Submitted 489 application on 21st June 2013, still waiting for CO as of today, 19th August 2013


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

amaysim said:


> Submitted 489 application on 21st June 2013, still waiting for CO as of today, 19th August 2013


Hi,
Can you plz update the sheet if you are applying for 489 family sponsored visa ?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all I ve to ask u guyz that my med were reffered on 28 june now today I ve checked my emed the link organize ur health exam has disappeared n now it is written over there that no health exam is required for this person based on the info provided by diac now what does it mean m worried waiting for ur quick rep thanks


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

can anyone rep to my query bee where r u i think ur and mine med refferal date was same 28 june?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> Hi all I ve to ask u guyz that my med were reffered on 28 june now today I ve checked my emed the link organize ur health exam has disappeared n now it is written over there that no health exam is required for this person based on the info provided by diac now what does it mean m worried waiting for ur quick rep thanks


hey,, my medicals got cleared but the CO hasnt replied to my mail. on 7th August the medical link disappeared n i sent a mail to the CO asking about it. i got an email from someone from the administration on the same day that the notes on my file show that my medicals have been received today but the CO is yet to review them. So my medicals are cleared and i think now yours are too. 

my CO hasnt replied yet but maybe thats because i also submitted PCC so maybe thats under process.
if your other documents are complete you might get your grant soon! 
dont worry n good luck!


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hmm yup i hope so when u ve submitted ur pcc i ve submitted it on 17 june i ve called my co on 12 aug he said that every thing is complete from my side he is just waiting for the meds now lets seeee what happens when u r plaaning to move btw and which city bee


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hmm yup i hope so when u ve submitted ur pcc i ve submitted it on 17 june i ve called my co on 12 aug he said that every thing is complete from my side he is just waiting for the meds now lets seeee what happens when u r plaaning to move btw and which city bee


Thats great! then I guess u will get ur grant letter directly. A few people in this forum suggest to send an email to ur CO telling him that the medical link is gone n ask him ur status. You know just a little nudge.. 
We'll move to Melbourne inn sha Allah.. Most probably it will be in Jan 2014. What about you?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

bee what written over there in ur account where earlier organize the health exam was written


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> bee what written over there in ur account where earlier organize the health exam was written


Something like No health examination is required for this applicant blah blah blah.. Did u call ur CO or send him a mail about the change of status of ur medical link?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

This is insane. Our application was in the last step as my medicals were referred but they got clear around 7th august (someone from Team 8 administration sent us an email to confirm) but we still havent got Grant.

CO has not been replying to our emails from 24th July and today when i called DIAC they said that our file does not have any CO now. They said its pretty strange and gave me an address to write to and inquire about who is working on our case.
Has this happened to anyone here? Did our CO leave her job or what?


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi 

I want guidance regarding 489 visa application as I have applied for 489 subclass on 16 august and currently waiting for co.I know that we need to submit a form on behalf of sponsor where he/she declares himself as a sponsor and responsible person to look after the applicant if needed. I wanted to know what form he/she has to sign as I looked for it on immi site but I am not sure if I found the right one. So just wondering if any one can extend a helping hand.

Thanks in advance.

Ace..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

acechopra said:


> Hi
> 
> I want guidance regarding 489 visa application as I have applied for 489 subclass on 16 august and currently waiting for co.I know that we need to submit a form on behalf of sponsor where he/she declares himself as a sponsor and responsible person to look after the applicant if needed. I wanted to know what form he/she has to sign as I looked for it on immi site but I am not sure if I found the right one. So just wondering if any one can extend a helping hand.
> 
> ...


It's called the Sponsor's Declaration Form. You can get it from the 489 document checklist. To go to the checklist, look in the list on the left top corner of ur e-visa page.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Beee said:


> It's called the Sponsor's Declaration Form. You can get it from the 489 document checklist. To go to the checklist, look in the list on the left top corner of ur e-visa page.


Hi bee

What document type need to be selected while uploading it on evisa portal ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi bee
> 
> What document type need to be selected while uploading it on evisa portal ?



Applicant (Choose the main applicant's name)
Evidence Type : Relationship - Relative, Evidence of
Document Type : Statutory Declaration


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi bee any update abt ur case ve u contacted at that adress


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hi bee any update abt ur case ve u contacted at that adress


Yeah. They said our CO is still there n working on our case. I dunno whats up with DIAC. With meds cleared, our cases should've been finalised. ..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

How much time will it take for 60 pointers with 489 visa for 261312 for EOI ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

hello folks,

can any one please tell me what would be the visa charges for 489 family sponsor visa?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Visa charges:
Main applicant = AUD $3060
Partner = AUD $1530
Dependents below 18yrs of age = AUD $765 each

I heard they will increase the fees by 15% this coming September 1, 2013.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

rowell said:


> Visa charges:
> Main applicant = AUD $3060
> Partner = AUD $1530
> Dependents below 18yrs of age = AUD $765 each
> ...


Mostly, they make changes in fees in New financial year. I.e. July-2014.

Normally, it happens...


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Any updates on 489? CO allocations?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys, is it okay if my sponsors' passport is already expired?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yeah. They said our CO is still there n working on our case. I dunno whats up with DIAC. With meds cleared, our cases should've been finalised. ..


someone who recently lodged 489 application has been told by their CO that the number of 489 visa granted is nearing its annual limit now..and hence processing will slow down and we may need to wait for a longer period of time. it was also mentioned that if the limit has been reached, they won't be able to grant us the visa until june 2014.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

amaysim said:


> someone who recently lodged 489 application has been told by their CO that the number of 489 visa granted is nearing its annual limit now..and hence processing will slow down and we may need to wait for a longer period of time. it was also mentioned that if the limit has been reached, they won't be able to grant us the visa until june 2014.


Was that for 489 Regional sponsored or 489 Relative Sponsored?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

Beee said:


> Was that for 489 Regional sponsored or 489 Relative Sponsored?


Relative/family sponsored


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

amaysim said:


> someone who recently lodged 489 application has been told by their CO that the number of 489 visa granted is nearing its annual limit now..and hence processing will slow down and we may need to wait for a longer period of time. it was also mentioned that if the limit has been reached, they won't be able to grant us the visa until june 2014.


This is absolutely rumor. If it is true then why DIAC needs to have regular quota 100 invitation for every month. If the quota reaches its annual limit then DIAC needs to stop the 489 invitation. No where in DIAC website it is mentioned about 489 visa limit per year.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

amaysim said:


> someone who recently lodged 489 application has been told by their CO that the number of 489 visa granted is nearing its annual limit now..and hence processing will slow down and we may need to wait for a longer period of time. it was also mentioned that if the limit has been reached, they won't be able to grant us the visa until june 2014.


this can't be true..


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

i agrre with abdulzak on their official websites its not mentioned any where and if it is so then diac would ve stopped accepting applications for this vis class e.g class 176 is now closed and diac have said that thy wont accept any more applications for this class people can alternatively apply for 489


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

even though i m not a relative/family spons0red applicant i m a subsequent entrant applicant of 489 class


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> This is absolutely rumor. If it is true then why DIAC needs to have regular quota 100 invitation for every month. If the quota reaches its annual limit then DIAC needs to stop the 489 invitation. No where in DIAC website it is mentioned about 489 visa limit per year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Well I read the letter first hand from my friend. We both applied for the same subclass of visa and he was assigned a CO already while I have not been assigned one. His CO sent him this letter after he acquired all the required documents for the application. 

They are purposely slowing down the approval/grant of visa 489 in order to keep it under the limit for 2013/14 program year. It is mentioned also that there is "a limited number of places left for 13/14 program year". We may not need to wait till June 14 (if lucky)but we will definitely need to wait a bit longer than usual. 

btw, I don't think DIAC tells us everything we need to know on their website.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

amaysim said:


> Well I read the letter first hand from my friend. We both applied for the same subclass of visa and he was assigned a CO already while I have not been assigned one. His CO sent him this letter after he acquired all the required documents for the application.
> 
> They are purposely slowing down the approval/grant of visa 489 in order to keep it under the limit for 2013/14 program year. It is mentioned also that there is "a limited number of places left for 13/14 program year". We may not need to wait till June 14 (if lucky)but we will definitely need to wait a bit longer than usual.
> 
> btw, I don't think DIAC tells us everything we need to know on their website.



Hi amaysim

What is your anzsco code that you tried to applied ? 

is any one got this kind of letter ...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> Hi amaysim
> 
> What is your anzsco code that you tried to applied ?
> 
> is any one got this kind of letter ...


My CO hardly tells me anything related to my own case, let alone telling me what DIAC us up to these days..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hey guys, is it okay if my sponsors' passport is already expired?


I don't think that would be fine.. passport should be valid atleast for 6 months after lodging of visa..
When passport did expire..????before or after lodging visa...???

If u haven't applied for visa, and passport is expired then apply for new one of ur spouse... You can upload all your docs and then after ur spouse...u ll be given time...meanwhile, go for your spouse passport...

If you have uploaded ur spouse expired passport, get new one...then fill form 929...

Hope it helps...


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

What I mean is that, my brother is already a PR in Oz. I asked him to sponsor me but his passport is already expired last feb2013. Will he still can sponsor me? I already have his certified copies of grant letter, sample bills, passport and statutory declaration.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

*help please!*



amaysim said:


> someone who recently lodged 489 application has been told by their CO that the number of 489 visa granted is nearing its annual limit now..and hence processing will slow down and we may need to wait for a longer period of time. it was also mentioned that if the limit has been reached, they won't be able to grant us the visa until june 2014.


you are right. I received the following email from my CO today:



> I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.
> 
> Whilst the Department provides indicative service standards around the processing of visa applications, actual processing times for individual applications will vary. This is dependent upon on a number of factors, including the complexity of the individual’s circumstances, the number of applications lodged with this office, the priority processing arrangements and the planning levels for the particular visa. In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.
> 
> ...


what does this mean!!?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored not Regional Sponsored! Please help!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> you are right. I received the following email from my CO today:
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean!!?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored not Regional Sponsored! Please help!


another disaster


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> you are right. I received the following email from my CO today:
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean!!?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored not Regional Sponsored! Please help!


does this has any relation with occupation Quota ?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

bee is this for regional sponsored applicants or family sponsored applicants


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

san89 said:


> bee is this for regional sponsored applicants or family sponsored applicants


i think they have taken both regional sponsored applicants AND family sponsored


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

the mail says 


> The Migration Program planning levels for your visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.


but we r Family Sponsored. i dont know if they are considered the same or what..
san89 has ur CO replied?
i agree with sanjeewa, they are taking both down.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I asked from my MAAR agent about this issue he is saying like this.. looks like even he does not know what is going on 

· On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. This advice means that it will not be possible for states to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 
· 
· Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

· ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611

· Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331

· Electronics Engineers - 2334

· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633

· Other Engineering Professional - 2339

· Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

· 
· DIAC advise that the total of the occupational ceiling will remain the same but the pro-rata approach will mean that invitations will be staggered and issued to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds. States will not be able to provide any further guidance to applicants until DIAC provides further information.

However you still have the option of lodging 189 (skilled Independent) and 489 (Skilled regional sponsored – relative) application with DIAC. "


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> I asked from my MAAR agent about this issue he is saying like this.. looks like even he does not know what is going on
> 
> · On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. This advice means that it will not be possible for states to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa.
> ·
> ...


so why is our Relative Sponsored visa on hold now? also my husband is a Civil Engineer.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

bee no my co didn replied as i have told u earlier m a subsequent entrant applicant my husband is the primary applicant he has already granted the visa last year so my case is different i think because i didn need any sponsor m on partner visa of 289 that is subsequent entrant applicant visa i duuno whats going on


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> so why is our Relative Sponsored visa on hold now? also my husband is a Civil Engineer.


No idea Beee. looks like oz no needed us anymore!


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

sorry 489


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Beee said:


> the mail says
> 
> but we r Family Sponsored. i dont know if they are considered the same or what..
> san89 has ur CO replied?
> i agree with sanjeewa, they are taking both down.


How come DIAC is still sending out invitations for 489 if planning levels is almost reached? Seems strange.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

serrafina said:


> How come DIAC is still sending out invitations for 489 if planning levels is almost reached? Seems strange.


You are right... This is all messed up...


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Beee said:


> You are right... This is all messed up...


Other visa types getting CO's and grants today. Hope there would be updates for 489 too...


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hello bee i ve just noticed a new thing on diac website u ve applied for family sponsored 489?rite?what was the processing timeline earlier for this visa class when u ve applied for it?6 months?or 12 months?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

serrafina said:


> How come DIAC is still sending out invitations for 489 if planning levels is almost reached? Seems strange.


is this possible? then what will happened to issued invitations? are they going to close all doors? really confused


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

san89 said:


> hello bee i ve just noticed a new thing on diac website u ve applied for family sponsored 489?rite?what was the processing timeline earlier for this visa class when u ve applied for it?6 months?or 12 months?


Hello San ,

It was 12 months earlier and still it's same in DIAC website . What change did u notice in DIAC website??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Hello San ,
> 
> It was 12 months earlier and still it's same in DIAC website . What change did u notice in DIAC website??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yeah its the same 12 months for 489 Family Sponsored.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yeah its the same 12 months for 489 Family Sponsored.


I cant understand why DIAC is victimising who already lodged the visa..when an invitation is issued that has to be from a quota..and when a quota is finished, invitation stop being issued..
if they allowed an applicant to apply for visa, then what the hell, cap limit come from ?
it's not like Canada PR system where candidates apply at free will and cap is decided afterwards..
If an 489 has been applied against a place..and if it is decision ready..what is the fun of purposely keeping it on hold ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

kaurrajbir said:


> I cant understand why DIAC is victimising who already lodged the visa..when an invitation is issued that has to be from a quota..and when a quota is finished, invitation stop being issued..
> if they allowed an applicant to apply for visa, then what the hell, cap limit come from ?
> it's not like Canada PR system where candidates apply at free will and cap is decided afterwards..
> If an 489 has been applied against a place..and if it is decision ready..what is the fun of purposely keeping it on hold ?


couldnt agree more. They ask you for all the documents n the Meds n PCC and my Medicals even got referred n then cleared and NOW the CO tells me its on hold..


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

m sorry forum mates i thought it was 6 months earlier m mistaken sorry once again


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

Beee said:


> you are right. I received the following email from my CO today:
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean!!?? we applied for 489 Family Sponsored not Regional Sponsored! Please help!


Unfortunately this has happened to many of us. 
Just remember to keep everyone updated on your status and progress.


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

san89 said:


> bt can u people tell me what was the processing time of ur visa according to diac and the mail that bee has got from her co its not clear that thy r talking about whole 489 visa class or this hold is only for the members of family sponsored visa this is confusing


Up to 12 months.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> hi bee can u tell me that ur co told u that this has happened (the annual limit case)is for which visa i mean is it confined to 489 fs visa?thank u for ur reply


In the mail CO said it's for 489 Regional Sponsored


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all

Would you please correct me if I am getting this wrong as how co can hold your visa if one have got selected through skill select and invited to apply for visa. After all this you pay your fees and submit all the documents and suddenly immigration come to know that they have reached their quota for financial year and send you an email stating you won't get visa until next year or so. could you clarify if that's the case or you guys are applying for skill select I can be wrong though.please advice me.

Regards,
Ace


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

acechopra said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would you please correct me if I am getting this wrong as how co can hold your visa if one have got selected through skill select and invited to apply for visa. After all this you pay your fees and submit all the documents and suddenly immigration come to know that they have reached their quota for financial year and send you an email stating you won't get visa until next year or so. could you clarify if that's the case or you guys are applying for skill select I can be wrong though.please advice me.
> 
> ...


This is the case Ace n it's happening with us (my spouse n me). We applied n submitted all documents, added newborn to our application n my meds got referred n then cleared n when all the documents were complete they told us to be patient n we might have to wait for next year July... 
But in our case I think CO is mistaken as my husband's occupation (Civil Engineer 233211) is still on the SOL. So we "might" have a chance... 
I don't know if anyone here was at our stage with their occupation removed from SOL resulting in their application to be on hold.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Is there anyone else who also has received the same type of mail from his/her CO???


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi bee

Just contact your co and el explain your situation hope he will understand and correct himself have faith. One thing any of you guys (applicants) are onshore?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Beee said:


> This is the case Ace n it's happening with us (my spouse n me). We applied n submitted all documents, added newborn to our application n my meds got referred n then cleared n when all the documents were complete they told us to be patient n we might have to wait for next year July...
> But in our case I think CO is mistaken as my husband's occupation (Civil Engineer 233211) is still on the SOL. So we "might" have a chance...
> I don't know if anyone here was at our stage with their occupation removed from SOL resulting in their application to be on hold.


Hello bee,

I just applied a month ago and waiting for the CO. I haven't submitted the medical yet. Now my wife is pregnant and don't know how to go further on medicals. I hope u also undergo the same situation . Please let me know whether u have done medical during pregnancy or waited until baby born?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

acechopra said:


> Hi bee
> 
> Just contact your co and el explain your situation hope he will understand and correct himself have faith. One thing any of you guys (applicants) are onshore?


Yeah, will call her on Monday.. N no, we are offshore ..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Hello bee,
> 
> I just applied a month ago and waiting for the CO. I haven't submitted the medical yet. Now my wife is pregnant and don't know how to go further on medicals. I hope u also undergo the same situation . Please let me know whether u have done medical during pregnancy or waited until baby born?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey Abdulzak,
Yes, we went through the same situation. But we applied in mid March, got CO by end of April n had baby by mid May. 
How far along are you? If your guys are in the first trimester of pregnancy then it will delay your process a bit as your wife can't go through x-ray in pregnancy.

Heres what we did:
- Uploaded all documents beforehand 
- CO asked for form 80
- Along with form 80 we sent form 1022 (change of circumstances) notifying CO of pregnancy n due date.
- Got my husband's n first child's medicals done before CO asked for them. I got my medical examination etc n signed a form saying I am pregnant so can't go with the x-ray now.
- after the second baby came, I did my x-ray too (17th May) n the clinic uploaded my results then (CO hadn't asked for medicals yet) The clinic was willing to keep medicals on hold for 10 days n send all results together. 
- Sent form 1022 notifying CO of newborn along with full name, d.o.b. and birth cert.
- CO added newborn to application n asked for all of our medicals 
- Sent an email to CO telling her that we have done our medicals n they are uploaded. Also told her that we have applied for newborn's passport, once thats ready we will do her medicals too.
- CO replied that my husband's n first kid's medicals are cleared n mine are referred. (maybe because my other tests n x-ray were done on separate days)
- On July 25th we did newborn's medicals which got cleared in a few days.
- On 7th august my medical link disappeared so I sent an email to CO n got an email from administration that my medicals got cleared.

Phew! That was a long story... 

My advice:
Wait for ur CO, submit all documents, submit PCCs, get your medicals too if the link is available. After CO contacts you send form 1022 telling CO of pregnancy n due date. While CO processes all these you guys Wait for newborn n get your newborn's n wife's medicals together. You will have to add your newborn to ur application anyway and getting his/her birth cert n passport etc will take time...


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Beee said:


> Hey Abdulzak,
> Yes, we went through the same situation. But we applied in mid March, got CO by end of April n had baby by mid May.
> How far along are you? If your guys are in the first trimester of pregnancy then it will delay your process a bit as your wife can't go through x-ray in pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Oh my GOD, that's a very long process . Thanks for your help Bee. I will wait for CO allocation. My wife is in first trimester, so long way to go .. Allah knows the best.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Oh my GOD, that's a very long process . Thanks for your help Bee. I will wait for CO allocation. My wife is in first trimester, so long way to go .. Allah knows the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You'll do fine.. InshaAllah by the time baby arrives, your application will be through security checks etc..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Update:
CO hadn't replied n operator doesn't get me through to her if I call DIAC. So application still on hold. This is so frustrating!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> Update:
> CO hadn't replied n operator doesn't get me through to her if I call DIAC. So application still on hold. This is so frustrating!


have you called him directly ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> have you called him directly ?


I don't have a number to call her directly..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> I don't have a number to call her directly..


oh ok.. hang in there .. thanks for update .. wish you all the best!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> oh ok.. hang in there .. thanks for update .. wish you all the best!


Yeah waiting is all we can do... Thanks for ur support!


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yeah waiting is all we can do... Thanks for ur support!


Beee.. 
I suggest ring them again ask about your CO contact number or try to somehow breakthrough to your CO for clarification about that mail..
Sitting back won't do any good..


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, 
If an applicant is invited for visa SC 489 and then during the processing period, the applicant becomes eligible for SC 189 (eg. Improved iElts scores or work experience additional points), is it possible to change the application to SC189? Will the case officer consider shifting to SC189? 
Any comment will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Breaking the Big News here!
Alhamdollilah we got Grant today! 
Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


Many heartily congratulations...!! you know I have always thought that 489 visa on hold is totally bug...but i have never expressed my feelings..

anyway I am very happy dear..Many congrats..for your new journey and next big step of your life..

by the way..which sate and location, you are going to stay.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> Breaking the Big News here!
> Alhamdollilah we got Grant today!
> Super excited!! Thank you so much for all your support! Will write a detailed post soon!


here we go beee!! take my big hug!! CO's are going crazy these days !! :grouphug:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi guys,
> If an applicant is invited for visa SC 489 and then during the processing period, the applicant becomes eligible for SC 189 (eg. Improved iElts scores or work experience additional points), is it possible to change the application to SC189? Will the case officer consider shifting to SC189?
> Any comment will be highly appreciated.


Thats great..that u got invitation.

if u just received invitation and did not apply for visa (not paid the fees) then u have two options.
1. let your invitation waived off..i.e. wait for 60 days and your EOI will be lapsed and again you will be eligible for getting new invitation(update profile after 60 days)

2. lodge new EOI with new profile..

and if you have already applied for visa and paid the fees then no options to change over.


Please correct if I m wrong.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

akshay1229 said:


> Many heartily congratulations...!! you know I have always thought that 489 visa on hold is totally bug...but i have never expressed my feelings..
> 
> anyway I am very happy dear..Many congrats..for your new journey and next big step of your life..
> 
> by the way..which sate and location, you are going to stay.


Thank you so much for such warm wishes! 
I have no idea whats wrong with the COs but our occupation was on the SOL and i think CO was mistaken..
we will inshaAllah try to settle in Melbourne, Victoria.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> here we go beee!! take my big hug!! CO's are going crazy these days !! :grouphug:


Thank you!! and i must say your support in the past two weeks meant a lot!!  n yes, the CO was mistaken.. or maybe a bit crazy.. 
Good luck to you!!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> Thank you!! and i must say your support in the past two weeks meant a lot!!  n yes, the CO was mistaken.. or maybe a bit crazy..
> Good luck to you!!


Hey Beee..now I think that you will be our guide...

thnks for sharing...

in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..

So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?

I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.

Thanks


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

akshay1229 said:


> Hey Beee..now I think that you will be our guide...
> 
> thnks for sharing...
> 
> ...


Sure, I would love to help everyone here as this forum gave me all the support n help that I needed..
For ur PCC, on the top right corner of ur e-visa page, there will be the link "Attach document". 
just click there, choose the main applicant. 
in the Evidence Type, choose Character, Evidence of.
In Document Type, choose Overseas Police Clearance, National.
and upload ur PCC here,,
You will not get a PCC request letter.
Which country are you from? Here in Pakistan you can go to a local police station and they have PCC request forms available there. Fill in the form and submit it.

Good luck!


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Thats great..that u got invitation.
> 
> if u just received invitation and did not apply for visa (not paid the fees) then u have two options.
> 1. let your invitation waived off..i.e. wait for 60 days and your EOI will be lapsed and again you will be eligible for getting new invitation(update profile after 60 days)
> ...


Thanks akshay1229 for the inputs. 

Congrats Bee!!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rowell said:


> Thanks akshay1229 for the inputs.
> 
> Congrats Bee!!


Thanks!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> got my grant today thank u every one on this forum and i wish u all speedy grants thank u soo much bee u ve been always helpful and congratulations aswell


Yipeee!!! Congratulations!! We got it on the same day!!  
I'm gonna pm u we should keep in touch!


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yipeee!!! Congratulations!! We got it on the same day!!
> I'm gonna pm u we should keep in touch!


Congrats once again Beee...


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

san89 said:


> got my grant today thank u every one on this forum and i wish u all speedy grants thank u soo much bee u ve been always helpful and congratulations aswell


Hi san89

Heartily congratulaitons for the Grant..!!

Could you please share your timelines.


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
I have also applied for FS 489 this year. My timings are as follows:
Visa applied: 26 June
Medicals: 6 August - Cleared. 
CO allocated: 3rd September - Requested Marriage Certificate (also it was already uploaded on eVisa)
04.09 : Sent mail with Marriage Certificate attached. 
05.09: CO replied saying all FS are on hold for the year 2013/2014!! 

How can i be on hold as i submitted my EOI and Visa application in the year 2012/2013 well before Analyst Programmers's job reached the Occupational Ceilings.
Guys really need your advice, do you i need to contact her? 
It does not make any sense to me as per the skillselect invitation, i was well among number of invites possible.
Please advise what should i tell her. I was really hoping to get the grant this week  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have also applied for FS 489 this year. My timings are as follows:
> Visa applied: 26 June
> Medicals: 6 August - Cleared.
> ...


we had another case here , but at the end she has got her visa granted 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Yea saw this post. But the job was for Civil Engineer. 
My job is among the jobs which have reached their occupational Ceilings. 
But not at the time of my application. 
I will post on that thread also, just be sure we have follow-up on the correct thread.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

san89 said:


> thank u kaurrajbir i applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june then my med were done on 20th june reffered to moc on 28 june and i got grant on 3rd sep.i wish u all speedy grants i know its tough time u ll pass through phases of anxiety and impatience bt trust me dun beleive on anything without evidence keep in touch wid ur co and confirm ur each n every query with diac by calling em urself if any one need help m here u can ask any question n best of luck to all forum mates


Thank you San89 !!


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

san89 said:


> thank u kaurrajbir i applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june then my med were done on 20th june reffered to moc on 28 june and i got grant on 3rd sep.i wish u all speedy grants i know its tough time u ll pass through phases of anxiety and impatience bt trust me dun beleive on anything without evidence keep in touch wid ur co and confirm ur each n every query with diac by calling em urself if any one need help m here u can ask any question n best of luck to all forum mates


Hi San

What was your job code , and how many points ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hey

anyone got reply of southen inland 489????


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

any updates for 489? :boink:


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Update your all details to :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc#gid=0

Thanks

Chin


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, everyone....any updates?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

489 family sponsor visa lodged on the 21st June 2013, no CO yet.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

amaysim said:


> 489 family sponsor visa lodged on the 21st June 2013, no CO yet.


ohhh it's more than 12 weeks now. didn't you contact them still?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

I called them almost every week, and emailed them even, but I have not received any constructive replies. The phone operators even got impatient with me for calling them every week, apparently they record the details of our phone calls. When I emailed them, I received computer-generated reply only. One of the operators even told me that I can wait up to 1 year to get a CO.


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

ccham said:


> ohhh it's more than 12 weeks now. didn't you contact them still?


Have you got a CO yet mate?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

amaysim said:


> Have you got a CO yet mate?


nono i'm still waiting for invitation. but i saw that many guys had called to them and asked about CO allocation. most of them were assigned before 12 weeks. so call them and ask about CO allocations.


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

well i did call them every week to ask about CO allocation issue... THe reply i get each time is to wait patiently. The only time frame given is 1 year or more.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

amaysim said:


> well i did call them every week to ask about CO allocation issue... THe reply i get each time is to wait patiently. The only time frame given is 1 year or more.


what is your occupation and points mate? 489 is low priority visa ,i am afraid.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> what is your occupation and points mate? 489 is low priority visa ,i am afraid.


it seems like they are taking more time now.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> what is your occupation and points mate? 489 is low priority visa ,i am afraid.


It's not low priority. It's working simultaneously with 189 visa.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> It's not low priority. It's working simultaneously with 189 visa.


theoretically yes  but i have seen cpl of occasions 189 getting quickly rather than 489 .. isn't it?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> what is your occupation and points mate? 489 is low priority visa ,i am afraid.


My occupation has already been removed from the SOL from 1st July 2013. But i managed to get an invitation and Lodged the application before 1st July.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

amaysim said:


> My occupation has already been removed from the SOL from 1st July 2013. But i managed to get an invitation and Lodged the application before 1st July.


What is your occupation...?


----------



## lowlight (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally Guys, I had the grant letter today 26 Sep , Good luck everyone and thanks for your help


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lowlight said:


> Finally Guys, I had the grant letter today 26 Sep , Good luck everyone and thanks for your help


cngrtzzzz low light  Can you pls update ur signature or share ur timelines for other people's reference


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

lowlight said:


> Finally Guys, I had the grant letter today 26 Sep , Good luck everyone and thanks for your help


Wow congratulations! Good to know there is an update for 489.  Hope you could share your timelines


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

lowlight said:


> Finally Guys, I had the grant letter today 26 Sep , Good luck everyone and thanks for your help


Wow congratulations! what is your occupation?


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my mine tooo... was so stressed these days. 
Finally got it. 
Job: Analyst Programmer.
Applied Visa: 26 June. 

Hope you all get your visa soon. Good Luck


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Got my mine tooo... was so stressed these days.
> Finally got it.
> Job: Analyst Programmer.
> Applied Visa: 26 June.
> ...


cngratzzz Jayjen


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

lowlight said:


> Finally Guys, I had the grant letter today 26 Sep , Good luck everyone and thanks for your help


Wow.. Congratulation.... can you update your details to our timeline
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc#gid=0

Thanks

Chin


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Got my mine tooo... was so stressed these days.
> Finally got it.
> Job: Analyst Programmer.
> Applied Visa: 26 June.
> ...


haha jayjen  awesome bro congratulations! especially we were worry about you and us(489s) because of your COs visa HOLD email ! now its clear no visa on hold for IT ppl

Ok reborn ! again


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Got my mine tooo... was so stressed these days.
> Finally got it.
> Job: Analyst Programmer.
> Applied Visa: 26 June.
> ...


WOw Congratulation ... Pls update your details to our time line

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc#gid=0

Chin


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

lowlight said:


> Finally Guys, I had the grant letter today 26 Sep , Good luck everyone and thanks for your help


congratulation. it would be better that u upload ur signature.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> haha jayjen  awesome bro congratulations! especially we were worry about you and us(489s) because of your COs visa HOLD email ! now its clear no visa on hold for IT ppl
> 
> Ok reborn ! again


mm yes, Once Beee also got email like that before he granted. anyway so happy because there is no visa on hold for IT ppl great :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> congratulation. it would be better that u upload ur signature.


Hi Akshay,

If you get any massage from ur CO.. please update with us..... hope next chance is yours.... 

Cheers 


Chin


----------



## ANZ (Sep 26, 2013)

By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today.

489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013
Medical PCC form 80 preloaded
CO no contact
direct grant 27 sep 2013


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today.
> 
> 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013
> Medical PCC form 80 preloaded
> ...


awesome Congrats!!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> If you get any massage from ur CO.. please update with us..... hope next chance is yours....
> 
> ...


Thank you..let me give you update...yesterday I called to DIAC and got to know that I got my CO on 5th Sept. 
Just waiting that he contacts me soon..


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Thank you..let me give you update...yesterday I called to DIAC and got to know that I got my CO on 5th Sept.
> Just waiting that he contacts me soon..


Hi Akshay,

Good luck bro.....,What about ur medical.., still u guys did or didn't?

Cheers

Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today.
> 
> 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013
> Medical PCC form 80 preloaded
> ...


Wow , Congatulation.... Pls update your details to our time line
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc#gid=0

Cheers

Chin


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> Good luck bro.....,What about ur medical.., still u guys did or didn't?
> 
> ...


Yes..medical is cleared..just waiting for CO request letter for PCC.

PCC issuing authority is asking for CO request letter..so waiting for it.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Yes..medical is cleared..just waiting for CO request letter for PCC.
> 
> PCC issuing authority is asking for CO request letter..so waiting for it.


Good good... I got my PCC but my consultant said to wait for CO request for Medical......Do I need to wait for CO request for Medical?

Hope u will get CO request letter soon.

Cheers

Chin


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Good good... I got my PCC but my consultant said to wait for CO request for Medical......Do I need to wait for CO request for Medical?
> 
> Hope u will get CO request letter soon.
> 
> ...


No need to wait for medical. On your e visa page , u ll get a link "organise your health examinations"
Clicking on that , u ll get a PDF docs with HAP ID.

Go for medical ASAP..it ll bring u a grant earlier...good luck mate...


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> No need to wait for medical. On your e visa page , u ll get a link "organise your health examinations"
> Clicking on that , u ll get a PDF docs with HAP ID.
> 
> Go for medical ASAP..it ll bring u a grant earlier...good luck mate...


Thank you Akshay... I will do

Cheers

Chin


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today.
> 
> 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013
> Medical PCC form 80 preloaded
> ...


Congrats ANZ,

good news for you !

I want to send my PCC and form 80 but could not becoz the link is showing that maximum files have already been uploaded.

No CO has been allocated.

How can I send PCC and form 80 now?


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Congrats ANZ,
> 
> good news for you !
> 
> ...


Seniors Please clarify.....


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Congrats ANZ,
> 
> good news for you !
> 
> ...


CO might be allocated to you...call to DIAC and know your status..

You can't upload more docs..just wait for CO and then send your docs as attachments through email.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> CO might be allocated to you...call to DIAC and know your status..
> 
> You can't upload more docs..just wait for CO and then send your docs as attachments through email.


Guys please send me the contact number of DIAC to know the status of my CO allocation...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it worth applying for 489 , with 60 points in one of the six flagged occupations(IT) ?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

My friend, not me, has received his grant for visa 489 (family sponsor). 

Got a CO in less than 6 weeks, and 3-4 weeks later get his grant. His occupation is no longer on SOL too. However, I have not been allocated a CO yet even though I have the same occupation, same IELTS results, same visa, same age range and submitted our applications at the same time. Strange.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Is it worth applying for 489 , with 60 points in one of the six flagged occupations(IT) ?


I belong to one of the six occupations with 65 points. 

If you have 60 points with 489 visa option, I wonder no other visa you are eligible for. Because for 190: u have 55 and for 189 : 50...correct?????

You have 60 which includes 10 points of sponsorship.

Good luck mate..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> I belong to one of the six occupations with 65 points.
> 
> If you have 60 points with 489 visa option, I wonder no other visa you are eligible for. Because for 190: u have 55 and for 189 : 50...correct?????
> 
> ...


Im appearing for ielts, i might get 10 more points.Lets see.

What do u think, what are my chances with just 60.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Also clarify about the method of filling the form 80.... whether with pen or filling the form itself on PC and then scan it?


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Guys please send me the contact number of DIAC to know the status of my CO allocation...


Anyone with contact number of DIAC to ask about CO status?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Anyone with contact number of DIAC to ask about CO status?



+61 1300364613 
Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Im appearing for ielts, i might get 10 more points.Lets see.
> 
> What do u think, what are my chances with just 60.


chances are same for 189 and 489. But getting 189 is preferable because it is permanent resident visa while 489 provisional visa...

hope that helps..


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

amaysim said:


> My friend, not me, has received his grant for visa 489 (family sponsor).
> 
> Got a CO in less than 6 weeks, and 3-4 weeks later get his grant. His occupation is no longer on SOL too. However, I have not been allocated a CO yet even though I have the same occupation, same IELTS results, same visa, same age range and submitted our applications at the same time. Strange.


As far I can remember, he was the guy who received an email from his CO saying that his application was on hold. Am I right Amaysim???????????


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

yes shishir... he is the one


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> chances are same for 189 and 489. But getting 189 is preferable because it is permanent resident visa while 489 provisional visa...
> 
> hope that helps..


Ur right, but the path to citizenship is 4 years either way, its not a huge problem


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Ur right, but the path to citizenship is 4 years either way, its not a huge problem


citizenship is far away.. PR holders get medical benefits under PBS and many benefits.

489 visa is just work permit which leads to pathway to PR..

citizenship period is 2 years more in 489. go for 189 if your eligible..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> citizenship is far away.. PR holders get medical benefits under PBS and many benefits.
> 
> 489 visa is just work permit which leads to pathway to PR..
> 
> citizenship period is 2 years more in 489. go for 189 if your eligible..


Thanks for info, what kind of medical benifits are given for PR holders ? we can get a private medical insurance as an alternative , would it be expensive?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks for info, what kind of medical benifits are given for PR holders ? we can get a private medical insurance as an alternative , would it be expensive?


It's not only about medical facilities but in everywhere PR holders used to get more advantages than TR holders. A 489 candidate will face various hurdles starting from job searching to bank loan.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> citizenship is far away.. PR holders get medical benefits under PBS and many benefits.
> 
> 489 visa is just work permit which leads to pathway to PR..
> 
> citizenship period is 2 years more in 489. go for 189 if your eligible..


No, what I mean is you get PR after 2 years in 489, and the condition for citizenship is 4 years of stay in Australia right ?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any updates for 489?


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Any grant recently?? It seems stuck for everyone.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

a47 said:


> Any grant recently?? It seems stuck for everyone.


26th September... 2 Guys got their Visa grant letters
Join with 489 FS timeline 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

CO allocated last October 1 asking for Medical and Form 80... Hope to get cleared soon... :boxing:


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

serrafina said:


> CO allocated last October 1 asking for Medical and Form 80... Hope to get cleared soon... :boxing:


Hope you guys will reach goal very soon. 

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Narayana (Oct 8, 2013)

I logged my application (subsequent entrant) in April and was asked to go for medical in August, so far i have not receive any feed back from CO..... how long will I have to wait?????


----------



## Mavenonline (Oct 9, 2013)

*489 family sponsored*



serrafina said:


> CO allocated last October 1 asking for Medical and Form 80... Hope to get cleared soon... :boxing:



Hi, Delighted to see such a large number of people sharing so much of useful information. I can also see there are many knowledgeable people who are helping out. I too would like to share my knowledge gained over this experience for the benefit of others. I would be grateful if someone can throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 family sponsored Visa. ANZSCO Group 2613, ACS received 31.7.2013 after 3 months even though it was an open and close evaluation. EOI points 70. Want to move to Victoria as my brother lives there. Have lodged EOI 15 Sept 2013. Awaiting Invitation
My question is why haven’t I received my invitation when others have score of 60/65 have received invitation. Am I missing something? For 489 family sponsored do we have to submit a separate application to Victoria state or any other state?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Mavenonline said:


> Hi, Delighted to see such a large number of people sharing so much of useful information. I can also see there are many knowledgeable people who are helping out. I too would like to share my knowledge gained over this experience for the benefit of others. I would be grateful if someone can throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 family sponsored Visa. ANZSCO Group 2613, ACS received 31.7.2013 after 3 months even though it was an open and close evaluation. EOI points 70. Want to move to Victoria as my brother lives there. Have lodged EOI 15 Sept 2013. Awaiting Invitation
> My question is why haven’t I received my invitation when others have score of 60/65 have received invitation. Am I missing something? For 489 family sponsored do we have to submit a separate application to Victoria state or any other state?


no need to submit application to states.

with 70 points, you should got invited, but according to your scenario there are may different limits for 489 even though it's invited same as 189. However, double check whether EOI was submitted correctly or not and shoot a mail to DIAC by explain this. they will be response you with correct details. 

seniors please explain this?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

ccham said:


> no need to submit application to states.
> 
> with 70 points, you should got invited, but according to your scenario there are may different limits for 489 even though it's invited same as 189. However, double check whether EOI was submitted correctly or not and shoot a mail to DIAC by explain this. they will be response you with correct details.
> 
> seniors please explain this?


What the writer means is that there are different limits for each visa type. the 489 has a low count, for that reason people on 190 could be invited with a much lower score. I would suggest that you just hang in there. There are 2 rounds of invitations each month. On 70 points you should get a invite. I got one on 60!


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Guys I have been allocated CO from TEAM 8 ADELAIDE.

Any reviews about this team?

And CO asked me number of documents 

Skills assessment : I already provided.

Sponsor's declaration : Already provided.

Birth certificates for me and sponsor : I provided family register , school certificates to prove relation with my brother.

Why all these docs are being asked when I have already uploaded them earlier?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

i saw in another thread one guy waiting for invitation with 65 points and EOI 26 sept for 489FS while 60 holders being invited for 189. can you guys explain this? are they have different rules for 489FS


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

ccham said:


> i saw in another thread one guy waiting for invitation with 65 points and EOI 26 sept for 489FS while 60 holders being invited for 189. can you guys explain this? are they have different rules for 489FS


A guy with 70 points has been waiting for 2 months for invite with 489 :/


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

is there any updates?


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

ccham said:


> is there any updates?


How many points have you applied with ? And job code ?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> How many points have you applied with ? And job code ?


i'm applying with 60 point for 489FS 261313 and still waiting for invitation however i couldn't see any grants in last few weeks for 489FS.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

489 FS is invited last.. First 489 SRS will b given priority...


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Ya you are right.i had applied for 489 FS on 19th july with 60pts and still waiting for the invitation and then had applied for 489 SRS with 60pts on 4th Oct and got invited on 25th Oct.
So i think 489 SRS had more priority than 489 FS.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Ya you are right.i had applied for 489 FS on 19th july with 60pts and still waiting for the invitation and then had applied for 489 SRS with 60pts on 4th Oct and got invited on 25th Oct.
> So i think 489 SRS had more priority than 489 FS.


hi buddy 
did you invited. congradzzz 

is any state accepting 489 for 261313? please let me know.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess that's not correct. I applied for FS in first week of july and got invited in the next week. (65 points)


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

a47 said:


> I guess that's not correct. I applied for FS in first week of july and got invited in the next week. (65 points)


may be byddy, but i also waiting since july 13 with 60 points. however how is your visa process? did you granted or CO allocated


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

No grant yet


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

U got invited for 489 fs may b bcz u r having 65 points


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> hi buddy
> did you invited. congradzzz
> 
> is any state accepting 489 for 261313? please let me know.


Hi Cham,
Thanks 
Ya I had applied 489 SRS for 261313 . But now it's closed . Will let u know if I get to know in future


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi Cham,
> Thanks
> Ya I had applied 489 SRS for 261313 . But now it's closed . Will let u know if I get to know in future


thanks mate,

congratzz for your grant procces


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys, is it worth lodging 489 FS with 60 points for 2613 job code ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Guys, is it worth lodging 489 FS with 60 points for 2613 job code ?


I think you have no option.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> I think you have no option.


Yes or No ?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi expats I also want to apply relative sponsored 
But I want to know the time frame for 60 pointers 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats I also want to apply relative sponsored
> But I want to know the time frame for 60 pointers
> Thanks in advance


it depend on your occupation, if you are not in golden 6 occupation, you can expect invitation with in two rounds. otherwise you may have to wait few more months because surely they have backlogs, but anyone can't say the exact length since they are not publishing any details about 489FS.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

jayptl said:


> 489 FS is stopped by govt now a dayz...
> 
> even applied on june,, they r nt invited yet


I don't think so..then why they are updating no. Of invitations to be invited every month...

Not officially reported by the department....
In October, they had issued 100 nos. of invitation..and total 524 till date...

June applicants may not be invited due to their occupation ceiling, points marks...

I have been invited at 65 marks and I submitted EOI on 10th July...nd got invited on 15th July...

So don't mind but please do not make people disappointed without any confirm news from the department..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> I don't think so..then why they are updating no. Of invitations to be invited every month...
> 
> Not officially reported by the department....
> In October, they had issued 100 nos. of invitation..and total 524 till date...
> ...


Urs is 489 *FS * right ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Urs is 489 FS right ?


Yes..489 FS...
I mean to say, if you have 60 points with 489, then you have no other option except lodging 489.

Bcz u must be having 50 points for 189 nd 55 points with 190 visa..that's y I said that I can lodge only 489 visa..


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Yes..489 FS...
> I mean to say, if you have 60 points with 489, then you have no other option except lodging 489.
> 
> Bcz u must be having 50 points for 189 nd 55 points with 190 visa..that's y I said that I can lodge only 489 visa..


Hi Akshay,

Seems we almost have the same timelines. You also waiting for the grant?
layball:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> Seems we almost have the same timelines. You also waiting for the grant?
> layball:


yes..same timeline...same occupation and all...and m waiting for grant as you..


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I received my golden mail today  thank you for all the help in this forum...
very informative and keeps you sane during the waiting period.

wish you all the best and for those waiting... hang in there. your perfect time will come 

Cheers!!!


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations 
Hope we get it soon


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my golden mail today  thank you for all the help in this forum...
> very informative and keeps you sane during the waiting period.
> ...


Congratulations again...you opened New horizons of hope to all 489 FS members.

Good luck
Akshay.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Another friend of mine received her grant today. So 2 489 FS grants today.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

a47 said:


> Another friend of mine received her grant today. So 2 489 FS grants today.


Can you please tell his details.? 
Timeline and CO and team?


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Lodged 3rd July..Team Adelaide..only this info I have..what is Serrafina's timeline?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

a47 said:


> Lodged 3rd July..Team Adelaide..only this info I have..what is Serrafina's timeline?


She has team 7 and applied on 23 rd...
Almost same timeline as me..I have team 8... its my turn now.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Applied 23rd July?


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

a47 said:


> Applied 23rd July?


Yup


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have applied on 12th july :/ What is your occupation and total points?
May be next week for me :|


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

a47 said:


> I have applied on 12th july :/ What is your occupation and total points?
> May be next week for me :|


perhaps it varies based on occupation and i guess with the CO allocated also?
well you know your grant is just around the corner! :smile:


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes. 
Waiting for so long now. A lot depending on it. 
Congratulations to you again . Cheers


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

a47 said:


> Yes.
> Waiting for so long now. A lot depending on it.
> Congratulations to you again . Cheers


Thank you! 
I know the feeling my friend. Just hang in there... it will come very very soon 
stay positive


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

a47 said:


> Applied 23rd July?


Yes, i would be highly appreciated if you provide your detail signature and timeline?


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Applied 12th July. CO allocated : 19th August, Meds nd docs submitted: 3rd september Grant: :O


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

a47 said:


> Applied 12th July. CO allocated : 19th August, Meds nd docs submitted: 3rd september Grant: :O


Which team and CO initials?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

why this thread is silent?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

a47 said:


> Applied 23rd July?


Hi a47,

I applied 489 FS 23 Aug. CO assign 24 Oct. submit request PCC and all documents 27 Nov. , Still waiting for reply....... If you guys have any updates of your visa, pls let me know..... 

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Chinthana,

As per them this visa has very few seats left for this year 2013-14. If you are in the most popular occupations I am afraid it will take time.  
If we are lucky we will get it this year otherwise next year. :'(

Regards
47


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys it's been a while we saw a grant for 489
Can anyone confirm if some one hour grant for this visa, because it seems visa pools for this is full for this year so we should expect something from Jan and onwards .
I'm talking of both family n state sponsor , although I see invites n acceptance from states but no grants for the last two months.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

This year means this financial year?


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

No I meant 2013-2014 I applied since 1ct n have been watching the forum didnt see a Grant for any 489 since October so ... Any expert can tell us what's going on


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has received a similar response from a case officer?!

The visa you have applied for is part of the regional skilled category. The migration program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used,the department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available.
I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this category as planning levels are determined by the Australian government.

As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in final stages of processing, I cannot give you an 
indication as to the likely timeframe of your application.

in the meantime , I encourage you to check the department's website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and changes to the skilled migration program which may effect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter. 

Regards
Kolute


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

Any one got any grants


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

a47 said:


> This year means this financial year?


Hi a47 did you get your visa granted


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

jayptl said:


> which visa u applied? wen ? which occupation? RS or srs?


489 FS in JUNE


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Unfortunately FS is on hold or ceased by govt, however there is no message on website, but people dont get grant,, it will on last priority.. while for SRS 489 people get grant withing timeframe like othervisa.


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

jayptl said:


> which visa u applied? wen ? which occupation? RS or srs?


what is your time line


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

on 6dec i lodged


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well even the 489 SRS its been a while I saw a grant I applied since Oct 1st n no news yet team was allocated from 31st Oct but no news yet done the PCC n medicals all ,best of luck everyone


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I havent seen any forum member who grant 489 so far...


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Kolute

I have also received the same mail from case officer. 
No grant yet.

47


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

a47 said:


> Hi Kolute
> 
> I have also received the same mail from case officer.
> No grant yet.
> ...


Hi a47 thanks for your reply 
i received this 22 December when did you get it.
thanks
kolute


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

so this means all FS 489 visas has to Waite until June 2014


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi 17 and koliute

it only affects FS not SRS.. they still invite people 35 each every round......


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not sure if we have to wait for next year.. I still have hope for this year.
I also received the mail on 22 or 23rd. :/


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi 17 and koliute
> 
> it only affects FS not SRS.. they still invite people 35 each every round......


s 

The letter says all 489 and its not about Invite its about granting 

what i understand from the letter. as there are no places to grant it may take more than 9 months to grant a visa. it has nothing to do with invitation.


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

they want to give grant but what they are saying is it will take more time


----------



## sid5150 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey folks, I am in the same boat (limited places email), any updates on 489 FS or anyone who has got a grant recently, please share.

My Timeline:

489 FS EOI: 05/09/2013 | Invite: 09/09/2013 | CO Allocated: 04/11/2013 | Additional docs & PCC: 04/11/2013 | PCC Provided: 05/11/2013 | Grant: Hopefully soon

PS: CO only asked for PCC and not Medicals. Yet to do my Medicals.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

sid5150 said:


> Hey folks, I am in the same boat (limited places email), any updates on 489 FS or anyone who has got a grant recently, please share.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> ...


Hey bro,

Go to Medical, don't wait CO request. 

Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

According to my view, "Limited place left" email is auto generated email for person who fulfill visa requirements. Different time may be take for different occupation. Hopefully visa will grant very soon. 

Check our timeline " One guy received same email 28/8 but he got visa grant 3/9". 
2013/14 program year mean 1/7/13 to 31/6/14. Some occupation reach ceiling level but others don't need to worry. 

Need to be patience. Visa will grant soon.

Cheers

Chin


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*489 Processing Time*

Dear Experts,

can some body tell me how much time it take 489 Family sponsored to process i-e from Invitation to Visa Grant..

Approximately how much time? My details are

Mechanical Engineer-233512
Occupational Ceiling-2046(2013-2014 year)
Occupation Filled -- 846

i will get invitation on 13 jan 100 percent....

But Question is will it be granted in 3,4 mnths or 1 year because i have some job offer from other country...it the time span is short fro visa grant i will not switch..

Any Expert opinion


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

a47 said:


> I am not sure if we have to wait for next year.. I still have hope for this year.
> I also received the mail on 22 or 23rd. :/


hi a47 did you get your visa 

do you know if 489FS visa has to pay health insurance or not 
h


----------



## sid5150 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply chintana. 

Mine is rather an complicated case. Details as follows,

1) Applied for 489FS onshore last year September while I was on a student visa (Masters in IT at Monash Uni). Finished course in November and had to head back to India for my brothers wedding, who is also my sponsor and we are still currently in India. So my CO had only asked for PCC as it was an onshore application and I suspect meds were not required.

2) We did not do enough research on bridging visas and left Australia without applying for BVB. So my CO told that BVA has expired, so not sure if I can return to Aus. Luckily I called student visa dept and since my student visa is valid till March 2014, I am allowed to return and reapply for BVA. So I am returning to aus on Feb 3.

3) The limited places email was not auto generated, instead I had emailed my CO regarding meds and received a response saying "we will ask for meds when required" along with the limited places email.

4) So as I understand when asked for PCC does it mean it is the final stage of visa proccessing? Is my visa on hold as my sponsor is currently in India, and we would be returning together on Feb 3? My CO has changed since I have received the limited places email.

Sorry folks for the lengthy gibberish, but I am really going mad and tearing my skin out, it really is a comedy of errors


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i lodged on 6 dec,,, still no news of CO


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

sid5150 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply chintana.
> 
> Mine is rather an complicated case. Details as follows,
> 
> ...



Hi Sid,

If u ask about Med. from CO , u need to wait until CO request. Don't worry, if u have genuine Sponsor. before u go to AUS, contact IMMI and get information regarding ur BV Case.

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys I'm a just passed out Engineering graduate. I have a question regarding experience required to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa process.Do we need to have at least 1 year of experience to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa or can we apply just having a degree if we can acquire 60 points in total?


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Anyone got family sponsored 489 grant ????

Any news from anyone????


----------



## vickyngo311 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good news for 489 FS applicants!!!
I lodged my application on 3rd Oct, 2013.
Received email that put my application on hold on 9th Jan,
CO sent email to request health exam on 9th Mar 
I got my visa granted on 10th Apr

Hope you will be there soon!!!


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

vickyngo311 said:


> Good news for 489 FS applicants!!!
> I lodged my application on 3rd Oct, 2013.
> Received email that put my application on hold on 9th Jan,
> CO sent email to request health exam on 9th Mar
> ...


Hi!
Congratulations!
Could you please provide your ANZSCO code and state, as well as CO Initials/Team #?
Also, are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

Any one get helan green as a case officer 
Thanks


----------



## nilu (Oct 7, 2014)

does any one tell me is there any cases of 489 FS visa grant took place more than 6 months after visa lodged?


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all.....It would be a great help to me if you provide me with the below queries...
I am planning to apply for 489 Family Stream, I am ready with ACS 26313 Software engineer and ready with Toefl acore equivalent to band 6, and having 65 points after my sponsor(my cousin) sponsors me.....so if i lodge EOI in november when can i expect my visa processing to be finished
Thanks in advance...


----------



## themelv (Nov 8, 2014)

Dear all,

I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.

I have submitted an EOI on 14th April 2014 for a 489 FS visa. I have a points total of 65. 
Submitted for an Accountant occupation. 

I have not gotten any response to my EOI yet though, no invites nor any case officer allocated. IMO it has taken quite a while and they have not gotten back to me about anything. What are my chances/How long should I wait for an invite to come for my EOI ?

Cheers and thanks all!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

themelv said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.
> 
> ...


All the EOI places for Accountants and IT applicants are first taken by 189 EOi holders if any place left or vacant then the invite is sent to 489 FS EOI holders if not no invite. This is pro rata system. 

REF SKILLSELECT : " Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers. "

Its never ending wait for 489FS EOI holders.


----------



## themelv (Nov 8, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> All the EOI places for Accountants and IT applicants are first taken by 189 EOi holders if any place left or vacant then the invite is sent to 489 FS EOI holders if not no invite. This is pro rata system.
> 
> REF SKILLSELECT : " Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the feedback! 

Hmm.. but since it did say the pro rata basis maybe subject to change should I still wait? or should I opt for applying another visa instead? 

Thanks again!


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

themelv said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.
> 
> ...


I know its frustrating. Took me almost an year to get invite. Be patient... ALL THE BEST.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

how much time does it takes to assign CO after lodging visa??


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

is there any page or forum where I can understand the process of selecting file after lodging visa as in case of EOI , a person is invited only if he has more points on point table.. is it same in case of visa as well??


----------



## waqar_2817 (May 23, 2015)

*489 visa sponsor passport expired*

HI,
My cousin is my sponsor for 489 visa ,however his original pakistani passport expired 2 month back.He has his PR .My question is ca I apply on his passport basis.
Regards,

Waqar


----------



## RikiM (Aug 31, 2016)

*Information needed*



themelv said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.
> 
> ...


Hi brother I will like to know if you get sponsor on 489 visa I know you maybe have applied for another one but did they issue invitation or not. I have applied for the visa and I know that pro rata occupations will not get, but I'm interested if anyone got it.
Thanks


----------



## RikiM (Aug 31, 2016)

raman15091987 said:


> how much time does it takes to assign CO after lodging visa??


Hi brother I will like to know if you get sponsor on 489 visa I know you maybe have applied for another one but did they issue invitation or not. I have applied for the visa and I know that pro rata occupations will not get, but I'm interested if anyone got it.
Thanks


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

*489fs*

hi,

i am also 489 FS applicant sponsored by my first cousin. My CO asked for birth certificates of my aunt and cousin but they don't have it. Can anyone please suggest me what to do? 
Does anyone faced same issue?
I am a bit scared.

Regards,
Tushar Parashar


----------

